# We all love Keebs, Drivler #276



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2019)

Keebs you will never know how much you have meant to so many people on this forum. God bless you, and you are in all of our prayers.

<iframe width="480" height="270" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 4, 2019)

Evening


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 4, 2019)

Been down with pneumonia all week, they wanted to admit me to the hospital Monday but I had to decline the offer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 4, 2019)

Keebs is it, for sure.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 4, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Been down with pneumonia all week, they wanted to admit me to the hospital Monday but I had to decline the offer.


Hope you get to feeling better, man.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2019)

I dont usually start driveler threads, but I felt like I needed to do this for Keebs. Without her, I would not be on this forum. About ten years ago, she reached out to me, when she replied to a post I made. She was the first person to ever do that, and I will never forget it. I was lucky enough to meet Keebs in Tifton Ga one night.  I also met rhBama, Peanut, Mud, and a couple more GON people. Wish I could find that picture we took that night. All of that group turned out to be good friends.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Been down with pneumonia all week, they wanted to admit me to the hospital Monday but I had to decline the offer.



Dang it Wybro, get well soon man.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 4, 2019)

NCHillbilly said:


> Hope you get to feeling better, man.



Three days in the bed and feeling a lot better. Working 16hr tonight so I hope I'm not pushing it to fast.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 4, 2019)

Good deal, Charlie. There are some good folks on here.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 4, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Three days in the bed and feeling a lot better. Working 16hr tonight so I hope I'm not pushing it to fast.


Take care,Wy.Hope you can make it to the get-together!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2019)

Keebsy’s humor and wit in her posts on the first Driveler probably had the most compelling effect on me to hang around the drivelers when I was a Newby.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 4, 2019)

Keebs is one of the people who make our forum what it is.
Love ya,sista!


----------



## trad bow (Apr 4, 2019)

She be our drivelers mother hen. She is the real deal. 
Hope you get to feeling better Wycliff


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2019)

I’ll never forget this, but I’m going to let the cat out of the bag.

Jag and I went to meet Keebs personally for our first time at her house and I had told Quack we were going to meet her in a PM. 

Quack probably won’t remember, but he told me, “Give her a pinch on the butt from me.”

Well we drove up, got out of the car and walked to Keebs and Jag and I gave her a hug for the first time introducing ourselves. She said, “come on let’s go up to the house.” While we walked up to the house from out in the driveway I put my arm around her shoulder then slowly slid my hand down to her buttock and gave her a pinch.

She looked at me a little funny and I said, “that was for Quack”. 

She chuckled and said something to the nature of, “I should’ve known”.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2019)

For a second I thought I was fixin to get a pop knot upside my head.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ll never forget this, but I’m going to let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> Jag and I went to meet Keebs personally for our first time at her house and I had told Quack we were going to meet her in a PM.
> 
> ...




Uncle Joe Biden taught me all that I know !!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I’ll never forget this, but I’m going to let the cat out of the bag.
> 
> Jag and I went to meet Keebs personally for our first time at her house and I had told Quack we were going to meet her in a PM.
> 
> ...



Chief that is funny.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Joe Biden taught me all that I know !!



You did not say that. Tell me you did not say that.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> You did not say that. Tell me you did not say that.




What can I say, we're lovers not fighters !


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2019)

Don't over exert Wybro, that stuff will come back and kick you down.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't over exert Wybro, that stuff will come back and kick you down.


Truth!
That mess can kill you.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 4, 2019)

I approve of all the above posts. Her and me got censored a few times. Not just on this site 

Hugs sent your way.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2019)

Best thread ever. ?????


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2019)

When your down and out and feel like there is no  tomorrow !
Your friends will show you why there is light in the morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2019)

evening,

this one is smelling fresh.

wnbro, watch that pneumonia it isn't to play with.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening,
> 
> this one is smelling fresh.
> 
> wnbro, watch that pneumonia it isn't to play with.



Ain't it past your bed time?


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening,
> 
> this one is smelling fresh.
> 
> wnbro, watch that pneumonia it isn't to play with.



Well I think it is only the second one I ever opened. Years ago Mitch told me it was not illegal for an out of stater to open one. I am sure, I did something wrong.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2019)

Radar looking rough 'round here . .


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Radar looking rough 'round here . .



Turn the TV off.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Radar looking rough 'round here . .



Haven't looked at it here, but the phone says it should start raining in about an hour here


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Haven't looked at it here, but the phone says it should start raining in about an hour here




It's headed yo way soon, so far nothing but a drizzle, but alot more behind it.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 4, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It's headed yo way soon, so far nothing but a drizzle, but alot more behind it.




Yep, trying to get as much of my outside stuff done as possible


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Haven't looked at it here, but the phone says it should start raining in about an hour here



Hang the phone up Wy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Let BO$$ start a thread and he wanna break all bad up in hera, telling me and Wybro what to do . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Dang, this strip of rain runs from the Panhandle all the way north to Wisconsin !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Joe Biden taught me all that I know !!



Quack been hanging in the PF.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 5, 2019)

Hoping it holds off and doesn't hit here till I'm home


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Good mornin folks, hope y’all have a good end of the week.
Wy, take care, that stuff will come back bite you hard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Hoping it holds off and doesn't hit here till I'm home




It never did more than drizzle here, you should be getting the same.

Morning Ruger !!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hey Quack, I just got a rain alert for 30184 to start at 3:15.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Hey Quack, I just got a rain alert for 30184 to start at 3:15.




Rained just enough where you had to put on a rain coat to spend anytime outside.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Same here bro, it’s wet out there.
Idjits will be piled up all over 75/85 this morning.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Same here bro, it’s wet out there.
> Idjits will be piled up all over 75/85 this morning.




Glad I moved outta that rat race many years ago.  Lived off of Indian Trail road, worked for Atlanta Dental Supply.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2019)

morning quack and Ruger

Hasn't even drizzled here best I can tell.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad I moved outta that rat race many years ago.  Lived off of Indian Trail road, worked for Atlanta Dental Supply.



I do the commute as I don’t want to live in that mess. There’s about 20 houses in this little subdivision on acre lots. The place is surrounded by COE land, quiet out here. A few more years and I’ll probably slack off to part time.

Talk to y’all later from ATL.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Same here bro, it’s wet out there.
> Idjits will be piled up all over 75/85 this morning.



When traveling through ATL I try to avoid the connector.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Haven't been in ATL in 15yrs, carried the wife on her Birthday to see Toby Keith and Sugarland.

I don't even like going to  Macon, or Augusta.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Haven't been in ATL in 15yrs, carried the wife on her Birthday to say Toby Keith and Sugarland.
> 
> I don't even like going to  Macon, or Augusta.



Unfortunately my son lives on the NW corner of the metro area.  Just moved from Smyrna to Kennesaw so to see him requires a transit through ATL.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It never did more than drizzle here, you should be getting the same.
> 
> Morning Ruger !!



Pretty much


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 5, 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 5, 2019)

Had to drive to Atlanta last month, hopefully it'll be awhile before I have to drive back


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 5, 2019)

But I'll probably be riding through there at the end of the month


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning folks



How are you feeling?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 5, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How are you feeling?




Getting better, I think. But still feel a little weak


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

How many more nights Wy ??


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How many more nights Wy ??



4 more nights then quick back to five days


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanks Charlie for such a wonderful new Driveler Thread.  

After reading back and catching up on this new Driveler thread, it just makes me love Keebs even more.  She has always been such a wonderful person since the first time that I met her and I have always loved my visits with her.  As others have said, SHE is one of the nicest people on the planet and she is the REAL DEAL in my heart.   


Good Morning and Happy WET Thursday to you Quack, Ruger, Wybro, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.  It has been raining here for several hours now and it is still raining now.  Thankfully, it is not a hard rain BUT still is very wet outside.  It screws up my work day for sure.

I hope that all of you will have a safe and productive day today.

Wybro, man I wish that you didn't have to be working now while being ill because I know this illness can very easily knock you down and stomp on you even after you had begun to feel better.  Take care and recuperate all that you can, my friend.  Rest and plenty of fluids should be your medicine for now.  (ps:  I think that is probably MAMA Hen's prescription for you too !!!!   )


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2019)

YEP!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Mornin from ATL, light traffic today, got to work before the idjits got to acting a fool.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> 4 more nights then quick back to five days



Hope the 4 more nights aren't 16's like last night.




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Thanks Charlie for such a wonderful new Driveler Thread.
> 
> . . . .
> 
> ...




Morning EE,  I am going to take it easy today.   Been a rough 4 days of manual labor.




blood on the ground said:


> YEP!



Yep it is Friday!!




Ruger#3 said:


> Mornin from ATL, light traffic today, got to work before the idjits got to acting a fool.



Hope the ride home is easy too.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope the 4 more nights aren't 16's like last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks G, I have some 10 AM business to attend to then I'm headed out midday. Get across town before the next rush.


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 5, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When traveling through ATL I try to avoid the connector.


When I travel through Atlanta I avoid Atlanta


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 5, 2019)

Keeping keebs in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## mguthrie (Apr 5, 2019)

Mornin drivelers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2019)

mguthrie said:


> When I travel through Atlanta I avoid Atlanta



There is not a E-W route that takes you around ATL on the north side.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

The north south route has been made better by the addition of the north expressway. IE I work just north of the airport. I run downtown jump on 20 to 285 to the expressway and avoid all the north end traffic. 50 minutes airport to Cartersville.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 5, 2019)

After all this time; KyDawg finally starts a perfect thread!!!!  We love ya keebs!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> After all this time; KyDawg finally starts a perfect thread!!!!  We love ya keebs!!!




Love you to bra . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Nothin but light drizzle here overnight also.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, this strip of rain runs from the Panhandle all the way north to Wisconsin !!!


Mng gents,,,,freezing rain and rain here,,,,just reading back,,,,great thread,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Gooooooot Lawd that Taco Soup Dawn sent with me to work . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The north south route has been made better by the addition of the north expressway. IE I work just north of the airport. I run downtown jump on 20 to 285 to the expressway and avoid all the north end traffic. 50 minutes airport to Cartersville.



That is the way I get there too but 285 can be backed up on the west wall


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't it past your bed time?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That is the way I get there too but 285 can be backed up on the west wall



Yes it can, but much less common that the perpetual mess south of 20 trying to turn onto 20 to go west.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Keebs is the greatest,,,,I hope the funeral went well,,,,I was honored to be able to sign the guest book,,,,people probably saying MI,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Good night/day bro's/sistas..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

I haven't had the pleasure of meeting Keebs as yet, but we've had some good conversation. Losing a parent is one of the tough milestones in life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yes it can, but much less common that the perpetual mess south of 20 trying to turn onto 20 to go west.



My blood pressure goes off the charts just thinking about going up there.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> My blood pressure goes off the charts just thinking about going up there.



Best route from your area to the NW is Langford Pkway (166) or 20 to 285. Stay off 285 below 20, just my personal experience.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2019)

Mornin! 
Great thread Bo$$. Me and Keebs hit if off first thing. We are sistas from another mista and I love her dearly. She knows it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Best route from your area to the NW is Langford Pkway (166) or 20 to 285. Stay off 285 below 20, just my personal experience.



I have to go up to Smyrna twice a year to take Jag to a Doc. I take the back roads from here via 314 and 279-Old National, jump on 285 up to Cobb Parkway I believe it is. We always make our appt's for late morning though. Not bad at all usually.

Typically go into ATL about 4-5 times a year for several days each time for work, that always sucks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jeff, I know where your talking about. I traveled up to West Cobb from Spalding for a short while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Jeff, I know where your talking about. I traveled up to West Cobb from Spalding for a short while.




Yessir, I figured you did.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2019)

For you and your Family, Keebs, in your time of sorrow. Love you, Ma Hen.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

I've got to go buy me some smoke bombs today and see if I cant smoke the baby squirrels out of the void between porch roof and vinyl ceiling. Them things are about to drive Bert and me 

Don't know if it will work or not, but it's got the perforated vinyl soffit all the way around out on the overhang end and all the way around where it meets the wall under porch.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Daggum, just noticed there's a good breeze out, probably blow all the smoke away. Might be able to put it in a metal bucket and hold it right up against the perforations.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Film at 11 from Chief's house.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Yesterday I dug up some big ol nandina root balls that were actually still alive even though I had sprayed them with some stout herbicides several times over the past year and a half. Them things don't dig easily, but I got them out.

I've got some berries* I can eat* that's going back in there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Film at 11 from Chief's house.



I knew someone would say it.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2019)

I'm ready to go to the house


----------



## campboy (Apr 5, 2019)

Morning folks. Prayers for keebs and family. April 25 will be 5 years since I lost my momma to a brain tumor. Still hurts. Like somebody ripped my heart out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

If the crew will indulge me a prayer from my faith for Keebs and those who have had some tough memories made raw over the last couple days.

Most merciful God, whose wisdom is beyond our understanding: deal graciously with those who mourn, especially Keebs. Surround them with your love, that they may not be overwhelmed by their loss, but have confidence in your goodness, and strength to meet the days to come; through Jesus Christ our Lord. _Amen_.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If the crew will indulge me a prayer from my faith for Keebs and those who have had some tough memories made raw over the last couple days.
> 
> Most merciful God, whose wisdom is beyond our understanding: deal graciously with those who mourn, especially Keebs. Surround them with your love, that they may not be overwhelmed by their loss, but have confidence in your goodness, and strength to meet the days to come; through Jesus Christ our Lord. _Amen_.


Amen brother,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Well, the colored smoke bomb ain’t going to work. I lit one in a can about the size of a gallon paint can, and most of it was blowing away like I was holding it out a car window. So I shoved it against the perforated soffit and when it quit and I pulled it away the white soffit was red. 

I got 95% of it off the soffit.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 5, 2019)

Beautifully said Ruger ! I will be one to confess her loss has definitely opened some old wounds for me. May God surround and comfort all of us especially Keebs and family. It’s weird how I feel like I know her.... Beautiful lady.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

goin postal said:


> Beautifully said Ruger ! I will be one to confess her loss has definitely opened some old wounds for me. May God surround and comfort all of us especially Keebs and family. It’s weird how I feel like I know her.... Beautiful lady.



This gadget we play on is amazing. My family lives out of state, so in reality I spend as much time with you folks as I do with them. We get to know much about each other even before we meet.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, the colored smoke bomb ain’t going to work. I lit one in a can about the size of a gallon paint can, and most of it was blowing away like I was holding it out a car window. So I shoved it against the perforated soffit and when it quit and I pulled it away the white soffit was red.
> 
> I got 95% of it off the soffit.



I’m having visions of the squirrels from the commercial pointing and laughing.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 5, 2019)

You need a rat snake Chief......


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm ready to go to the house


I went to the house?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Chief, Dave is on the right track. Go to the Dollar store and get one of these and put in the hole. I’m betting those baby squirrels will leave. I use this guy when barn swallows start nesting where I don’t want them.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 5, 2019)

There goes the 5 o’clock whistle!!!! Y’all have a great weekend !


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2019)

Just found a backstrap in the freezer from a deer my daughter killed last November! Dangitman I'm happy! And I thought it was all gone!
Kinda like thinking it's Wednesday all day only to figure out its actually Thursday!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I've got to go buy me some smoke bombs today and see if I cant smoke the baby squirrels out of the void between porch roof and vinyl ceiling. Them things are about to drive Bert and me
> 
> Don't know if it will work or not, but it's got the perforated vinyl soffit all the way around out on the overhang end and all the way around where it meets the wall under porch.




Wasp spray . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wasp spray . .




That's how I got rid of bats.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

My bad, afternoon brethren !!! Last juan !!


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 5, 2019)

I’m sitting on my back patio in Georgia trying about a new smoker drinking beers and turkeys are firing up in my backyard. I hope heaven is like this.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My bad, afternoon brethren !!! Last juan !!


hfreezer
Hope it's a good one brother!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Mrs got big ole pot of beast stew going in the kitchen


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> You need a rat snake Chief......





Ruger#3 said:


> Chief, Dave is on the right track. Go to the Dollar store and get one of these and put in the hole. I’m betting those baby squirrels will leave. I use this guy when barn swallows start nesting where I don’t want them.View attachment 964789



Yep, that’s exactly what I told my neighbor sitting here. 

I finally removed a couple pieces of soffit and I bout some some smoke bomb tubes that smoke for 6 minutes. That still didn’t phase them and smoke was boiling out. Too much ventilation I reckon.

Anyway Iremoved a bunch of soffit, Momma won’t be able to get back in now, there’s a big void right under where she came and went. They’re going to have to come out now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Jeff C, aka Chief-redneck slightly OCD tainted version of weed control:

Jag on rider pulling cart with 20lb cylinder propane bottle with 55,000 BTU Torch and me following and directing him to the Dandelions as I roasted about 200 of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

I now have a black polka-dotted yard.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Think I’ll go make me a redneck waterfall.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 5, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> I’m sitting on my back patio in Georgia trying about a new smoker drinking beers and turkeys are firing up in my backyard. I hope heaven is like this.


Must be nice,,,,no its not bad here today,,,,cloudy,,,,mid 40s


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2019)

evening


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 5, 2019)

Evening buds,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 5, 2019)

Evening folks


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 5, 2019)

Chief, spray some peppermint oil in the soffit. Something about it messes with there sense of smell and they will leave


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 5, 2019)

Mamma cooking chicken and dressing in the kitchen. The good part of having life changing illnesses Is when you’re getting well.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 5, 2019)

Praise the lord......


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Chief, spray some peppermint oil in the soffit. Something about it messes with there sense of smell and they will leave




I started using it this year, spraying it on my hat before going in the swamp, and it works very well for skeeters. I haven`t taken my thermocell with any this season.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Mamma cooking chicken and dressing in the kitchen. The good part of having life changing illnesses Is when you’re getting well.




Yep, no doubt that. Makes you realize just how sweet life is.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 5, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I started using it this year, spraying it on my hat before going in the swamp, and it works very well for skeeters. I haven`t taken my thermocell with any this season.




I put it in my place in Tennessee to keep the mice out, seems to work great


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If the crew will indulge me a prayer from my faith for Keebs and those who have had some tough memories made raw over the last couple days.
> 
> Most merciful God, whose wisdom is beyond our understanding: deal graciously with those who mourn, especially Keebs. Surround them with your love, that they may not be overwhelmed by their loss, but have confidence in your goodness, and strength to meet the days to come; through Jesus Christ our Lord. _Amen_.


I needed this. Thank you. Even though is't been a while since my parents went to heaven, sometimes I cry while by myself in my car(today) This brings comfort that I know and have faith and helps, but it still hurts.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Just saw one of those lil devils peeping out @ me where I removed the soffit.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Just saw one of those lil devils peeping out @ me where I removed the soffit.



Need film footage, there has to be some reality TV money here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Need film footage, there has to be some reality TV money here.



This saga is coming to an end. 

I just dispatched Momma!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

From darlings to dumplings.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

*And that goes for Momma squirrels too!*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Several years ago we could hear a crunching/munching sound, thought we had a wolf rat under the house, I put out poison etc, no luck.  This went on for MONTHS, walked out onto the front porch and a squirrel was knawing on heart cut, hand hewn, 8" hemlock log of my home.  Next time I heard him I slipped outside and rolled him with a load of #8's. You wouldn't believe the damage he did.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)




----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


>




He did that song very well.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Several years ago we could hear a crunching/munching sound, thought we had a wolf rat under the house, I put out poison etc, no luck.  This went on for MONTHS, walked out onto the front porch and a squirrel was knawing on heart cut, hand hewn, 8" hemlock log of my home.  Next time I heard him I slipped outside and rolled him with a load of #8's. You wouldn't believe the damage he did.




Very destructive little "you know what's".

The last thing I need is for them to chew through and get into the main part of the house/attic. The porch butts up to that part of the house right up under the shingle roof.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 5, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> I started using it this year, spraying it on my hat before going in the swamp, and it works very well for skeeters. I haven`t taken my thermocell with any this season.



Does it offer gnat relief Nic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Does it offer gnat relief Nic?




I`ll let you know when it`s time, Charlie. Gnats haven`t showed up yet.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2019)

Think we're going to go watch that Bonnie and Clyde movie on Netflix with Kevin Costner and Woody Harrelson.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

Hey Nic, the sage grass covered mountains of northern Nevada. The land of Claude Dallas.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Very destructive little "you know what's".
> 
> The last thing I need is for them to chew through and get into the main part of the house/attic. The porch butts up to that part of the house right up under the shingle roof.




Looked like a dang beaver been knawing on it..


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2019)

Love it! Those mule deer bucks are impressive.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 5, 2019)

The in-laws do well in that country. The younger brother got a really nice speed goat last year.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 5, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Think we're going to go watch that Bonnie and Clyde movie on Netflix with Kevin Costner and Woody Harrelson.




Pretty decent movie, watched it Monday


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Woody Harrelson is a very under rated actor.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2019)

Well I'm thru for the night, maybe another trip to the pumping station.  Guess I'll finish my book.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 6, 2019)

We're pretty much down, so I was done right after I got here


----------



## Big7 (Apr 6, 2019)

Late to this one.
What's wrong with keebs?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Late to this one.
> What's wrong with keebs?




Her Mom passed..


----------



## Big7 (Apr 6, 2019)

Sorry to hear that.
Bout' had a heart attack.
Thought something was wrong with her.

Praying for you keebs. My prayer is that God takes care and consoles you and your family.??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2019)

5 mo howas Wybro !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2019)

3 more hours quack and wybro

morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2019)

Morning Gbro !!  Long boring night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning Gbro !!  Long boring night.



Brought the wrong book?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 6, 2019)

Good morning, been watching movies all night


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, been watching movies all night




You Tubing and reading . .  How ya feeling ??


----------



## Batjack (Apr 6, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2019)

Headed to the whiteoak ridge with my daughter! She's manning the 20 gauge.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Headed to the whiteoak ridge with my daughter! She's manning the 20 gauge.



So she is 'forgiven' for the last boyfriend?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So she is 'forgiven' for the last boyfriend?


It's a work in progress?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If the crew will indulge me a prayer from my faith for Keebs and those who have had some tough memories made raw over the last couple days.
> 
> Most merciful God, whose wisdom is beyond our understanding: deal graciously with those who mourn, especially Keebs. Surround them with your love, that they may not be overwhelmed by their loss, but have confidence in your goodness, and strength to meet the days to come; through Jesus Christ our Lord. _Amen_.




Ruger, I really appreciate your post here yesterday as it was wonderful for the on-going situation with our beloved Keebs and also for all of us others that needed a little up-lifting in our lives as well.  It put tears in my eyes last night as I read your Prayer and watched such a wonderful video as well.  Thanks again.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you Drivelers this morning.

First, I hope that Blood's talented Daughter gets her a Gobbler this morning along with a big hug from DAD...and maybe she will forget about that   " questionable"  boyfriend for a long while !!! 

ps:  Blood, I am doing my best to help a good friend out !!!

Now for the rest of you nighttime workers that are probably home and gone to sleep by now, I hope that you get your much needed rest today.

For the rest of you, have a safe and productive day today and don't make your wives mad at you even if you might do some "wild and crazy things" like Chief has been doing this week.  

I'm going to get a shower and decide if I might ride up to the country today.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 6, 2019)

Good morning crew...

We’ll this getting old sux. An old injury flared and slowed me considerable. Hence, no turkey woods this morning for me. Maybe, I’ll continue to mend and get out tomorrow before the rain comes in.

What a beautiful morning to be in the woods.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2019)

Got home, out of the truck, closed the door and heard one gobble CLOSE !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,any word from Keebs?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Woody Harrelson is a very under rated actor.


This,,,,he was good in the series with Mathew about the LA cops,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!

Uh oh, MizT had a pad and pen in her hand with a cup and coffee in the other one already.

Hope LIL mis blood scores a gobbler this morning, Ruger ain’t hurting too bad, Wy’s getting better, Quack don’t get in no trouble, Dave’s eyesight continues to improve and the Mrs is healing, EE finds out soon what the pain in that foot is, Cracka continues to heal and PT is progressing, Gobblein don’t kill himself working around the homestead, Nic is able to continue his adventures into the swamp, and last but not least, Keebs finds Peace and continues to heal from her loss.

Please forgive me if I’ve forgotten anyone. Know that my well wishes are for everyone that hangs out here.

And let me not forget, howdy Moonbro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2019)

Yep, I forgot about ol Yank....Lord please let the Sun shine and warm his butt up a tad.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, I forgot about ol Yank....Lord please let the Sun shine and warm his butt up a tad.


Thanks,,,definitely could use it too,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 6, 2019)

I can’t take it anymore, it’s too pretty outside. Gonna hobble my butt outside and see what I can get done movin slow.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I can’t take it anymore, it’s too pretty outside. Gonna hobble my butt outside and see what I can get done movin slow.


Warm and cloudy here,,,,hope you get to feeling better,,,,arthritis?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2019)

Later guys.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 6, 2019)

It dawned on me as I plan my day that 2 winters ago we went about 15 days without power, 5 of them in a row. Hence, I wired the house for emergency power and added a blower grate to the fireplace last fall.

Unless we get a weird weather event we have made it through winter with no snowfall accumulation and more importantly without a significant ice storm. I don’t regret the investments at all, they’ll payoff down the road.

Love living here, we are blessed with the temperate weather though this has been a very wet year.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 6, 2019)

Talk later headed outside.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> It dawned on me as I plan my day that 2 winters ago we went about 15 days without power, 5 of them in a row. Hence, I wired the house for emergency power and added a blower grate to the fireplace last fall.
> 
> Unless we get a weird weather event we have made it through winter with no snowfall accumulation and more importantly without a significant ice storm. I don’t regret the investments at all, they’ll payoff down the road.
> 
> Love living here, we are blessed with the temperate weather though this has been a very wet year.


You guys got it made,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 6, 2019)

New smoker


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 6, 2019)

Boston butt


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Boston butt


Sounds good,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Apr 6, 2019)

Break it in right Dave.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys got it made,,,,




Yes we do. Good weather for both winter and summer gardens, the best soil to grow greens and onions, plenty of game and fish, not too far from the Gulf for saltwater fish in uncrowded conditions, easy living, purtiest Ladies, and Southern Hospitality.

And we know it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yes we do. Good weather for both winter and summer gardens, the best soil to grow greens and onions, plenty of game and fish, not too far from the Gulf for saltwater fish in uncrowded conditions, easy living, purtiest Ladies, and Southern Hospitality.
> 
> And we know it.


Some of them NC gals are purty too,,,,????


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2019)

I would like to formally request that a "LOVE" button be added next to the Like button, so many of these posts were well above and beyond "LIKE"!!
Thank you all for the kind words and prayers.  Mama was absolutely beautiful, her outfit she picked out and the "little accessories" that us sisters added was perfect as well.  The funeral was short and sweet with an acapella version of a song Mama taught us when we made the trip from Albany to Ocilla (most weekends).........a lot of folks didn't know the song but when we told them the story they said how fitting it was.  We ended with everyone saying the Lord's Prayer, because any time Mama was called on to lead prayer, that's what she had us do.  Thank you all again.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I would like to formally request that a "LOVE" button be added next to the Like button, so many of these posts were well above and beyond "LIKE"!!
> Thank you all for the kind words and prayers.  Mama was absolutely beautiful, her outfit she picked out and the "little accessories" that us sisters added was perfect as well.  The funeral was short and sweet with an acapella version of a song Mama taught us when we made the trip from Albany to Ocilla (most weekends).........a lot of folks didn't know the song but when we told them the story they said how fitting it was.  We ended with everyone saying the Lord's Prayer, because any time Mama was called on to lead prayer, that's what she had us do.  Thank you all again.


Glad to hear everything went well,,,,someday I would like to hear about the graveyard,,,,or some pic's,,,,


----------



## Big7 (Apr 6, 2019)

Ah-ite. We back up in hera' you know what I'm sayin?

I mite has to axe you a question.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 6, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Boston butt



What time will it be ready.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 6, 2019)

Well even a gimped up ole vet can find a way to be productive outside on a pretty day like this. That pressure washer did all the work.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 6, 2019)

Yo Blood bro & BH look what’s going on our town today. Think we are going to head to the town square a little later.

https://downtowncartersville.org/event/bbq-brews/


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yo Blood bro & BH look what’s going on our town today. Think we are going to head to the town square a little later.
> 
> https://downtowncartersville.org/event/bbq-brews/


That's cool!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2019)

It was a good morning to say the least.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 6, 2019)

Bro it just don’t get no better than that right there!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 964860
> 
> 
> It was a good morning to say the least.



Fine Bird and a happy hunter.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2019)

KyDawg said:


> Fine Bird and a happy hunter.


X2,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yo Blood bro & BH look what’s going on our town today. Think we are going to head to the town square a little later.
> 
> https://downtowncartersville.org/event/bbq-brews/


If you go,,,,get a few pic's,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks for sharing such a wonderful photo of this momentous occasion.


Blood, Life just doesn't get any better than that.  Congratulations to YOU and your very beautiful and talented Daughter for such an accomplishment today.   I am so very PROUD of her.....and her  awesome DAD !!!


----------



## karen936 (Apr 6, 2019)

Prayers for Keebs and her family.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2019)

Dang, I've never slept this long on a day off.  Afternoon bro's !!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 6, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> View attachment 964860
> 
> 
> It was a good morning to say the least.



BOG, my heartfelt regards to the young Lady on a mighty fine bird. I know you`re proud, and I`m proud for you. The words of my old Granddaddy come back to me, and I`d like to say this to you. His quote to me over 55 years ago, "Any fool can kill a deer. If you want to call yourself a hunter, learn to hunt turkeys, and kill them regular."

She done good. Tell her that for me. In my words.  Much respect.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2019)

Big7 said:


> Ah-ite. We back up in hera' you know what I'm sayin?
> 
> I mite has to axe you a question.




Axe away, I have all the answers, if not I'll make one up..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2019)

Those amateur golf girls showed off at the Augusta National today. Great tournament. Glad I took time out of my day to watch some of it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2019)

Keebs, I heard this song this mornin and thought about your Mama.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 6, 2019)

Man Blood that's one HAPPY face my congrats


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 6, 2019)

KRANK it up


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Keebs, I heard this song this mornin and thought about your Mama.


Love me some Alison,,,,fantastic voice,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2019)

evening all

chickens going into the coop tomorrow.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 6, 2019)

My feet just kep a tappin so what ya think about that


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> BOG, my heartfelt regards to the young Lady on a mighty fine bird. I know you`re proud, and I`m proud for you. The words of my old Granddaddy come back to me, and I`d like to say this to you. His quote to me over 55 years ago, "Any fool can kill a deer. If you want to call yourself a hunter, learn to hunt turkeys, and kill them regular."
> 
> She done good. Tell her that for me. In my words.  Much respect.


Thank you sir.. I will pass on your comments!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 6, 2019)

Quite the shindig downtown here, lots of bbq and beer stirred in with some rock and roll.

Folks out enjoying the pretty day.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2019)

I got bloody fingernails ...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 6, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You Tubing and reading . .  How ya feeling ??



Feeling a lot better


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 6, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Those amateur golf girls showed off at the Augusta National today. Great tournament. Glad I took time out of my day to watch some of it.




Traffic already sux


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 6, 2019)

Oh and sorry about my manners


Evening folks


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hey Wy glad your feeling better.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks everyone for the thoughts, this stuff ain't no joke


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2019)

Well, I busted my butt today playin in the dirt all day. 

Thought I’d drop in and say HELLO to everyone. Sounds like everyone had a good day!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 6, 2019)

Hey Jeff, just wrapping up here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Hey Jeff, just wrapping up here.




Evening Ruger, I'm just now eating supper after a long day. I got an awful lot done, probably over did it a tad. I built me a good fire and have been burning up everything I've dug up all day, including the root balls.

Anyway, I'm now enjoying some hot Jimmy Dean sausage n gravy over biscuits with scrambled eggs.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 6, 2019)

Evening drivilers.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 6, 2019)

Evening B0$$


----------



## Batjack (Apr 6, 2019)

Hey Bo$$.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Man Blood that's one HAPPY face my congrats




Uncle Stona, you need to watch this one again, not cool...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Uncle Stona, you need to watch this one again, not cool...




My bad, I get it . .


----------



## Big7 (Apr 7, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Those amateur golf girls showed off at the Augusta National today. Great tournament. Glad I took time out of my day to watch some of it.


What is it they were showing exactly? I know, I'm a sick puppy. ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

morning on a rainy Sunday.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Good morning.....been flashing and rumbling here sense 1AM


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning.....been flashing and rumbling here sense 1AM



Hasn't been any thunder boomers here.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh why are you up at 1 AM?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

We got some boomers starting about 1AM been on and off sense then, quiet right now. The boom actually woke me up.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Chicks still going out with the rain.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Morning Wy


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

how-d wybro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Chicks still going out with the rain.


 TBD. They do have a covered area attached to the coop.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 7, 2019)

Mornin gents. Been raining here since 11:30, big boomers bout 3. Been up all night with a bad toof. New one for me, ain never felt this kinda pain. It's different than any other i ever spearnst. Bout ready to pull a Nic and break out the channel locks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> Mornin gents. Been raining here since 11:30, big boomers bout 3. Been up all night with a bad toof. New one for me, ain never felt this kinda pain. It's different than any other i ever spearnst. Bout ready to pull a Nic and break out the channel locks.



Orajel is your friend.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

I think we are about done with the rain in the 30184.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hope so, got stuff I want to do outside.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2019)

Morning folks


----------



## Batjack (Apr 7, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Mornin gents


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,what's with the teeth?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

morning morning folks

stopped raining and just checked 8/10 in the gauge


----------



## cramer (Apr 7, 2019)

Morning everybuddy , 
Thanks  for  the  coffee G


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

cramer said:


> Morning everybuddy ,
> Thanks  for  the  coffee G



YW a fresh pot was just made


----------



## cramer (Apr 7, 2019)

Rain appears to be over here 2
Lots of fireworks  last nite or early  this am


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Change oil in the power equipment today. Saw green peeking in the lawn yesterday.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Almost got rid of the snow,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

You got 50s and 60s coming, snow should be history soon.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> You got 50s and 60s coming, snow should be history soon.


61 today,,,,lakes still froze over,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

The building I worked in at MSP would scoop the snow from the parking lot.
It would pile up 30-40 ft high.
It would be June before it melted and left a pile of dirt when it melted.
The dirt had to be scooped and hauled away.

No way I was moving up there permanently.
The boss kept pressuring me, no way.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The building I worked in at MSP would scoop the snow from the parking lot.
> It would pile up 30-40 ft high.
> It would be June before it melted and left a pile of dirt when it melted.
> The dirt had to be scooped and hauled away.
> ...


We had heavy snowfall this year,,,,big piles in the parking lots in town,,,,but almost gone,,,,

Most snowfall in years,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> Mornin gents. Been raining here since 11:30, big boomers bout 3. Been up all night with a bad toof. New one for me, ain never felt this kinda pain. It's different than any other i ever spearnst. Bout ready to pull a Nic and break out the channel locks.




Just went thru the same thing, had it pulled.  Worse part was getting the "deadening" shot, rest was smooth sailing, besides swallowing the gauze...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Goot moanin !!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Mng buds,,,,


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger, you eat at the Badger Tavern in St Paul?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 7, 2019)

Morning pals


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Mng Dave,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

I don’t think so Dave


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

These were some of my hangouts when I commuted up there.

http://www.burgersbottles.com/

https://www.facebook.com/JoeSensers

https://www.luckys13pub.com/


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Years ago I went up there with the military to evaluate the MN Air Guard.
We went to a Road House under a bridge in St Paul.
Can’t remember the name, place was right out of the movie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Good late morning to you fellows!

Daggum, now H22 gots a roof ache. 

I’m telling y’all, a tooth ache or an ear ache will put you down if it gets bad enough. That pain is close to that brain.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2019)

Good Morning to all of you wide awake Drivelers this morning. Sorry that I am so late showing up at the breakfast table this morning.  

It rained so hard that I thought an "ARK" might be floating nearby around 6 AM today.  I just hope that it washes this crazy pollen away.  

I was wide awake most of the night.  Since I couldn't sleep, I watched the broadcast of the Master's Women's Amateur Championship being played here in Augusta.  I honestly believe that most of these Women have more talent already than the majority of the Professional Men's Tour.  Of course, it didn't hurt that most of these players are also beautiful as well.  It was so exciting that I even thought about teeing a few up and seeing if I could knock them down the "hall" fairway in my house.    


Wybro was right about the increase in traffic volume here as it was already getting crazy yesterday afternoon here in Augusta. I also checked the "Flight Aware.com website" late yesterday afternoon and there were tons of inbound chartered flight aircraft from cities all over the Country (and especially from California) heading to Augusta.  This is the first year that Augusta has added so many additional commercial flights for regular flyers to and from Augusta for so many major cities in the USA.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Fried maple ham, eggs ova easy n grits … very rarely do I eat breakfast.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger’s PSA for today is public charters.
When airlines like Allegiant and Sun Country show up to service these high volume events read the fine print.
If the flight is sold as domestic scheduled service then refund and rebooking is the same as major airlines.
If the flight is sold as a public charter your refund and rebooking rights are much reduced.
Now back to our regular scheduled program.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger,

by regular scheduled program do you mean the 'to-do' list?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ruger,
> 
> by regular scheduled program do you mean the 'to-do' list?



G it seems to be that way.
I think the chicks will be headed outside, sun is breaking out here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

That rain was heaV in the wee hours. Dogwood petals on the ground and sidewalk everywhere, flowers beat down, etc.,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Hafta admit, life is good today ,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hafta admit, life is good today ,,




I got i the homeplace all to myself today for several hours. Just going to go spray some weeds, but everybody else went to ATL for some dinosaur thing for lill Everett. He's ALL into dinosaurs right now.


----------



## Batjack (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I got i the homeplace all to myself today for several hours. Just going to go spray some weeds, but everybody else went to ATL for some dinosaur thing for lill Everett. He's ALL into dinosaurs right now.


He'll love that. They got a great show for kids with this one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hafta admit, life is good today ,,



getting rid of a bad tooth is refreshing


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I got i the homeplace all to myself today for several hours. Just going to go spray some weeds, but everybody else went to ATL for some dinosaur thing for lill Everett. He's ALL into dinosaurs right now.



I've seen the advertisement.   Looks great for kids.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

My nephew down in Kings Bay messaged me his boy was watching Discovery documentary on aviation safety. I told him he was on the right track, stay away from subs. Great uncle is going to have to go down and take him to the 8th Air Force museum. Love my great nephew!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> My nephew down in Kings Bay messaged me his boy was watching Discovery documentary on aviation safety. I told him he was on the right track, stay away from subs. Great uncle is going to have to go down and take him to the 8th Air Force museum. Love my great nephew!


Take him to Dayton,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ever get the Confederate Air Force there?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

8th AF I can do on a weekend. Dayton will take some effort.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> 8th AF I can do on a weekend. Dayton will take some effort.


I was in the 9th AF,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

This is a good show, going to see if his a Dad will bring him up for the holiday. 

https://www.wingsovernorthgeorgia.com/


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Never been in the military, but I did graduate from the school of hard knocks..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never been in the military, but I did graduate from the school of hard knocks..



Military or civilian that’s the school of higher education.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Military or civilian that’s the school of higher education.




3 folks I don't mess with, Vets, Convicts, and old folks...they'll all kill ya...


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never been in the military, but I did graduate from the school of hard knocks..


Military =hurry up and wait,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 folks I don't mess with, Vets, Convicts, and old folks...they'll all kill ya...




Well.....I haven’t been to prison.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 3 folks I don't mess with, Vets, Convicts, and old folks...they'll all kill ya...


Or women bigger than me,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Well.....I haven’t been to prison.


The brig once,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Well.....I haven’t been to prison.


 2 out of 3 aint bad


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Fayetteville, NC cops tried to arrest us up walking from the bar to our hotel one night. We were about a block from the hotel. I felt like Ron White, in 5 more minutes I won’t be drunk in public. Their boss showed up and made them turn us loose.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

I have been advised I’m taking the neighbors kid to see Dumbo. I best get my chores done so I can leave according to “my” plan. Talk later guys.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I have been advised I’m taking the neighbors kid to see Dumbo. I best get my chores done so I can leave according to “my” plan. Talk later guys.


Better you than me,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Or women bigger than me,,,,


 

You should meet my wife ...


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You should meet my wife ...


? ? ? ?,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,




She's LARGE and in CHARGE . . .


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2019)

My wife could whoop my tail,,,,not large,just strong,,,,


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2019)

My wife and Lady is The Redhead. She owns a deer rifle, pistol, and knives. I don`t make her mad.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

Chickens are out and adjusting.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Oh SNAP SnowHunter is coming to the gathering !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> My wife and Lady is The Redhead. She owns a deer rifle, pistol, and knives. I don`t make her mad.




My wife has all the above, but needs none, she'll kill ya with just the look in her eyes  . . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2019)

Evening folks


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2019)

Roads were flooded on the way home this morning, that rain came out of nowhere


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

I really, really HATE hot weather, but when you got a herd of 20-30 yr old gals laying 'round the pool . .  Oh Yessssssssss, Uncle Creepy in da house !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2019)

You gonna bring Pooh out


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Afternoon/evening gentlemen!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> You gonna bring Pooh out




Pooh's retired per Adminsitration and Mods. .   Po fella just had his pants on backwards . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon/evening gentlemen!




I'm feeling a lil chipper tonight, how you doing Chiefbro ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> You gonna bring Pooh out




Sorry, but I can't quit laughing . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Pooh was feeling mighty chipper too . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My wife has all the above, but needs none, she'll kill ya with just the look in her eyes  . . .


Got that right.  I woe all that Nic mentioned.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Got that right.  I woe all that Nic mentioned.




You gonna want a hair cut ??? snipsnip


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gonna want a hair cut ??? snipsnip




Massage ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You gonna want a hair cut ??? snipsnip


I just had one 3 weeks ago. Probably not. 
H22 toof hurting BAD and it's killing me seeing him. Mama can't stand your boys hurting.  He aint had any sleep in 3 days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Massage ???


SURE!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I just had one 3 weeks ago. Probably not.
> H22 toof hurting BAD and it's killing me seeing him. Mama can't stand your boys hurting.  He aint had any sleep in 3 days.




Pull it. It's dang near painless, no lie.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2019)

Tell him to rinse his mouth out with Listerine real good, and pour a goody powder directly on it and let it dissolve on it. Then get to a dentist tomorrow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> SURE!




Mill's Mobile Massage . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Tell him to rinse his mouth out with Listerine real good, and pour a goody powder directly on it and let it dissolve on it. Then get to a dentist tomorrow




Lemme tell ya sumpin bro, you can do all of the above, but when that pain hits yo brain . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pull it. It's dang near painless, no lie.


He getting it pulled tomorrow hopefully. We got a big week ahead of us.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He getting it pulled tomorrow hopefully. We got a big week ahead of us.




No lie Mandy/Chris, I have a major phobia with dr's and especially dentist.  He'll fill like a new man within an hour, you gonna bleed for a hour, gauze stuck all up in yo mouth.  No pain.  You ain't pose to smoke for 3 days, HA !!!  I was burning a Mbl when I left the parking lot ...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme tell ya sumpin bro, you can do all of the above, but when that pain hits yo brain . . .



Oh I know, but it will help for just a little while. I had one that hit me on a Thursday night, by Saturday I was finding an emergency dentist office


----------



## Batjack (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> gauze stuck all up in yo mouth.


DON'T SWALLOW!


----------



## Batjack (Apr 7, 2019)

I hate satomasachist dentest  worse than sapers, but IF one has a fang that needs to get out.. get one to do it as soon as you can.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No lie Mandy/Chris, I have a major phobia with dr's and especially dentist.  He'll fill like a new man within an hour, you gonna bleed for a hour, gauze stuck all up in yo mouth.  No pain.  You ain't pose to smoke for 3 days, HA !!!  I was burning a Mbl when I left the parking lot ...




Ain`t much in this world I`m scared of, but I do not like needles. To the point that I`d rather get bit by a rattlesnake than take a shot (and yes, I know what diamondback venom feels like in your system). Just something about needles.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Evening folks...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Back from taking the neighbors kid to the movie.
Had a 6 year call me sir, smile and say he liked the movie then give me a hug. I call that time and money well spent.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

chickens not happy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Back from taking the neighbors kid to the movie.
> Had a 6 year call me sir, smile and say he liked the movie then give me a hug. I call that time and money well spent.




Brother you can't buy that !!!  Dawn and I have more adopted nieces and nephews than a lil bit, they ALL say yes sir, mam/  And yes, we ruin them..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> chickens not happy.




Eat 'em..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Eat 'em..



too small to make much of a meal


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> too small to make much of a meal



nuggets


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> nuggets



wife would say Pooh on that idea.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

We were hauling about 20000 of those things over to Japan on a 747. I was working with a couple city boys.  I went downstairs and fished a couple of them out and went back up stairs. I grabbed the hot cup from the galley as I went back into the cockpit. I told them I like my chicken about 165 degrees how did they like theirs. Them boys looked at those chicks and then me like I had a third eye.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm feeling a lil chipper tonight, how you doing Chiefbro ???




I was doing some baby squirrel hunting......missed twice!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Get you some snake shot.....up the odds.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Thinking back, never minded hauling chickens.
Hauling hogs was awful.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I was doing some baby squirrel hunting......missed twice! [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> What don't you understand about wasp spray ???


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

Quack, ole Chief thinks he’s Daniel Boone, gonna bark em.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 7, 2019)

The kind of work we some times did. Dont miss that part of the job at all. 

https://thepigsite.com/news/2015/12...tion-breeders-to-stock-new-nucleus-facility-1


----------



## Batjack (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thinking back, never minded hauling chickens.
> Hauling hogs was awful.


"Go-Go girlz".


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

To be honest forgot about it and been busy doing all kinds of other stuff. They are about to abandon the nest anyway now, Momma dead. They both came out and were up on the gutter topper this afternoon, but caught me sitting on the porch. when they went back in I snuck in the house as quietly as I could, got the pellet rifle and snuck out the back door. I want them absolutely dead, so neither one of them can come back to nest there for another generation to b born there.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> To be honest forgot about it and been busy doing all kinds of other stuff. They are about to abandon the nest anyway now, Momma dead. They both came out and were up on the gutter topper this afternoon, but caught me sitting on the porch. when they went back in I snuck in the house as quietly as I could, got the pellet rifle and snuck out the back door. I want them absolutely dead, so neither one of them can come back to nest there for another generation to b born there.




You still don't "get" it???  Wasp spray...been there, done that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

*Check this out,* brother's wife works for these well off people and they want to just *GIVE* this car to my brother, if he wants it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still don't "get" it???  Wasp spray...been there, done that.




No sir, I guess I don't bro!


----------



## Batjack (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> *Check this out,* brother's wife works for these well off people and they want to just *GIVE* this car to my brother, if he wants it.
> 
> View attachment 965063View attachment 965064View attachment 965065View attachment 965066View attachment 965067


Some folks have all the luck.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> No sir, I guess I don't bro!




Plus, they'll taste a lot better with some gravy n biskits if they ain't tainted with wasp spray.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Some folks have all the luck.




Tell me about it, they already gave him a perfectly good golf cart. However, it did need batteries and a charger.


----------



## Batjack (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it, they already gave him a perfectly good golf cart. However, it did need batteries and a charger.


Jag "might" need a little more than that, but not much! That's a cherry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Actually, they give them first option on anything they've got once they have no use for it. I've seen them get brand new stuff that was never used or the packaging never opened.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Jag "might" need a little more than that, but not much! That's a cherry.



He said he thought it runs.

Also, he said he thought it was a 60's ??? model. I looked up a '67 and the least expensive one I saw was $11,000.00


----------



## Batjack (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> He said he thought it runs.
> 
> Also, he said he thought it was a 60's ??? model. I looked up a '67 and the least expensive one I saw was $11,000.00


420's were '66-'67 and a junker now is worth at least 10 grand.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Here's the one I saw for $11,900.00.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

He said he thinks this one is the 66.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thinking back, never minded hauling chickens.
> Hauling hogs was awful.




I remember seeing the baby chicks being flown everywhere back in the day when I was in airfreight.


----------



## Batjack (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> He said he thinks this one is the 66.


Wow..they must have gone down in value in the past several years. A friend of mine "inherited" one in worse shape (barn find) than the one your brother "might" get and it was valued around 16,000.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Reckon I'm going to call it a night. Been busy ALL day and haven't really accomplished anything. 

Y'all have a good evening.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Wow..they must have gone down in value in the past several years. A friend of mine "inherited" one in worse shape than the one your brother "might" get and it was valued around 16,000.




He told me today that he thought it was valued around 16,000, but I looked at some others and the best I saw was 14,900.


----------



## Batjack (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> He told me today that he thought it was valued around 16,000, but I looked at some others and the best I saw was 14,900.


Worse case..he's still got a rare, nice car worth 5 digits for free.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> *Check this out,* brother's wife works for these well off people and they want to just *GIVE* this car to my brother, if he wants it.
> 
> View attachment 965063View attachment 965064View attachment 965065View attachment 965066View attachment 965067




Holy Smoke !!!!!!  Yesssssssssssssssss !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2019)

Guess I'll go to bed, purty sure I ticked off most the folks on FB...


----------



## Batjack (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll go to bed, purty sure I ticked off most the folks on FB...


----------



## Batjack (Apr 7, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Guess I'll go to bed, purty sure I ticked off most the folks on FB...


Give me 10 min. on there and it would look like the scene from "Frankinstine" with all the torches outside my house....and that would just be my friends that knew where I lived.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Give me 10 min. on there and it would look like the scene from "Frankinstine" with all the torches outside my house....and that would just be my friends that knew where I lived.




I got put in "time out" I haven't been in "time out" since I was in kindergarden...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I got put in "time out" I haven't been in "time out" since I was in kindergarden...




What did you post, all the stuff I put on there and I have yet to be put in time out


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 8, 2019)

Time to make the donuts....


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2019)

Wybro, I need to find out more of the Pneumonia that you had recently.

I woke up yesterday morning with a very sore throat and then a couple of hours later, I started coughing up congestion with coughs about every minute or so.  My chest area and most of my body is so sore now and the congestion is still going on.  I feel as weak as dishwater this morning.  I think that a truck must have hit me as I have coughed most all night with not any rest.  

Is the same type stuff that you had last week?????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2019)

Where is my manners???   Good Morning to all of you Drivelers.  It would be nice if some of you could cut off that water faucet for about another 10 days or too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

EE,  

Hope it is just the flu and not pneumonia.  

Morning all 

coffee is ready so up and at em.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Wybro, I need to find out more of the Pneumonia that you had recently.
> 
> I woke up yesterday morning with a very sore throat and then a couple of hours later, I started coughing up congestion with coughs about every minute or so.  My chest area and most of my body is so sore now and the congestion is still going on.  I feel as weak as dishwater this morning.  I think that a truck must have hit me as I have coughed most all night with not any rest.
> 
> Is the same type stuff that you had last week?????




That's about the way I was a few months back, thought I had beat it until Monday. I actually didn't feel congested at all. The only symptom I had was I felt like I was about to pass out


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> That's about the way I was a few months back, thought I had beat it until Monday. I actually didn't feel congested at all. The only symptom I had was I felt like I was about to pass out



Did you take meds or fight it yourself?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did you take meds or fight it yourself?



The first time, I did otc medicine. But apparently it didn't work. Now I'm on antibiotics and some prescription cough syrup


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> The first time, I did otc medicine. But apparently it didn't work. Now I'm on antibiotics and some prescription cough syrup



Hard to beat without prescription meds.   Do you know if it was/is viral or bacterial?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hard to beat without prescription meds.   Do you know if it was/is viral or bacterial?



I'm guessing bacterial because of the antibiotic, but they actually never said.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> I'm guessing bacterial because of the antibiotic, but they actually never said.



Some times they give antibiotics to treat or prevent secondary infections.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Some times they give antibiotics to treat or prevent secondary infections.




True


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> That's about the way I was a few months back, thought I had beat it until Monday. I actually didn't feel congested at all. The only symptom I had was I felt like I was about to pass out



I started taking Mucinex DM last night as I had a package that I had bought back on 1-25-2018 and I had never opened it.  This is enough to last 7 days with 2 per day.  Thankfully, the expiration date is June 2020.

It was just crazy as I went to bed finally during the wee hours of yesterday morning and was feeling fine BUT when I woke up later yesterday morning, it has continued with frequent coughing and some congestion every time that I cough.  By yesterday afternoon, it just went downhill from there unfortunately.  I have a lot of things to get done today BUT most of that is not happening now.

With this stuff, I don't have hardly any voice and my joints and muscles in my body just are aching like crazy too.  

Back about 2 weeks ago, a lady friend who works in local retail seemed to have this same kind of stuff with a nasty frequent cough and congestion.  I visited her at work one day and I stood back about 8 feet or so to keep from getting whatever she had.  She also missed two days from work because of this.  

Dang, I am glad that NOBODY gave me any Master's Badges this year because I couldn't make it pass the 1st hole today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I started taking Mucinex DM last night as I had a package that I had bought back on 1-25-2018 and I had never opened it.  This is enough to last 7 days with 2 per day.  Thankfully, the expiration date is June 2020.
> 
> It was just crazy as I went to bed finally during the wee hours of yesterday morning and was feeling fine BUT when I woke up later yesterday morning, it has continued with frequent coughing and some congestion every time that I cough.  By yesterday afternoon, it just went downhill from there unfortunately.  I have a lot of things to get done today BUT most of that is not happening now.
> 
> ...



From afar it sounds more like flu to me.   Flu germs can live for 2 hours on a surface and you don't know where all your lady friend had been before you got there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen!

I haven’t looked at the forecast, but I’m guessing we’ve got more rain coming?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!
> 
> I haven’t looked at the forecast, but I’m guessing we’ve got more rain coming?



Good guess.

Oh and morning


----------



## Batjack (Apr 8, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Yep, I just looked rain on the way.

EE at our age, or at least most of us, we should go see the Doc more often when we come down with these symptoms.

I admit, I’m not one to be running to the Dr. every time I get a sniffle either in the past. Also, I’ve never been one to take OTC meds very often at all, but as the older we get the less chances we should take. Recovery time isn’t what it once was my friend.

Hope you get a handle on this.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good guess.
> 
> Oh and morning







Batjack said:


> Morn'n Folks.



Good morning Gbro, Batjack!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 8, 2019)

Good morning from the ATL......had very productive weekend. I'm not enjoying being back at it this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Ruger and SwampY

morning


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Couple of you guys sick,,,,that sux,,,,my ribs we're hurting yesterday,,,,


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep, I just looked rain on the way.
> 
> EE at our age, or at least most of us, we should go see the Doc more often when we come down with these symptoms.
> 
> ...




Chief,
I agree with you but it seems so hard to even get a more urgent appointment with your doctor these days.  I've actually got a 9 month check-up appointment (it previously had been 6 month checks up for the past 11 years) with my Cardiologist on Thursday afternoon of this week and I also have a 6 month check-up with my Primary Care Doctor on Wednesday morning of next week.  For several years, these appointments overlapped by me actually being able to have an appointment every three months as such between these two doctors.

Knock on wood for right now but my coughing etc hasn't been as bad during the past 30-45 minutes now.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ruger and SwampY
> 
> morning


Mng,,,,yardbirds out,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Mng,,,,yardbirds out,,,,



Had to go in the coop and throw them out.   Automatic door was open at 7:15 and when I put them out they wanted back in the coop.   Bird brains.   Don't know if they felt safe in the darkened area or if that is where there friends were.   Even the last one kept trying to go back in.   Finally I just forced it to fly down.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 8, 2019)

EE....I've come to believe one needs a relationship with a selected urgent care doc to take care of the "sniffles." I'm in and out of my urgent care in minimum time, generally get good care. My primary care doc is getting tough to see and sometimes it is not in ones interest to wait.


----------



## redeli (Apr 8, 2019)

morning all....good to be back from wisconsin


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 8, 2019)

Where did you go redeli, wife has family in Superior and Madison.


----------



## Batjack (Apr 8, 2019)

Glad you made it back Red.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had to go in the coop and throw them out.   Automatic door was open at 7:15 and when I put them out they wanted back in the coop.   Bird brains.   Don't know if they felt safe in the darkened area or if that is where there friends were.   Even the last one kept trying to go back in.   Finally I just forced it to fly down.


My boy got the coops cleaned out from the winter,,,,egg production way up,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Glad you made it back Red.


X2,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

WI,,,,beer,brats and cheese,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Apr 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> WI,,,,beer,brats and cheese,,,,


And the purdiest lake I ever dun seen...Devils Lake.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2019)

Mernin......... back at work, but really not ready to "people" yet............


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Batjack said:


> And the purdiest lake I ever dun seen...Devils Lake.


Never been there,but heard about it,,,,when were you up there?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2019)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin......... back at work, but really not ready to "people" yet............


Good to have you back,,,,


----------



## Batjack (Apr 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Never been there,but heard about it,,,,when were you up there?


Dan took me up there about 4 years ago.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Dan took me up there about 4 years ago.


Only been to WI once,,,,went to the Dells,,,,years ago,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin......... back at work, but really not ready to "people" yet............



Pretend like we are not people and welcome back,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Pretend like we are not people and welcome back,


Shoot, ya'll are the only people I can people right now!!  Wish I could make the gathering but have to meet the sisters Saturday to start on Mama's house........dreading that.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Shoot, ya'll are the only people I can people right now!!  Wish I could make the gathering but have to meet the sisters Saturday to start on Mama's house........dreading that.


Gonna be rough,,,,would really like to hear some history of your momma,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2019)

Morning y'all... Ruff start to the day! DB dun left me in a mess!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2019)

Pintos and cornbread fur breakfast


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 8, 2019)

Mornin Fellow Drivelers. Been a few days since I have been able to post.
EE hope that was a 24 hr bug.
Keebs Don,t speed into things to quick. Items can get thrown out that you later wished you had stored.Hope all goes well with you this week..Back at work for today only. Paperwork don't wait.
Ya.ll have a great day. and stay healthy and safe.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Mornin Fellow Drivelers. Been a few days since I have been able to post.
> EE hope that was a 24 hr bug.
> Keeps Don,t speed into things to quick. Items can get thrown out that you later wished you had stored.Hope all goes well with you this week..Back at work for today only. Paperwork don't wait.
> Ya.ll have a great day. and stay healthy and safe.


Mng buds,,,,


----------



## redeli (Apr 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Where did you go redeli, wife has family in Superior and Madison.


Marshfield ...just up from Madison


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 8, 2019)

I used to drop off army troops at Volk field as troops returned from mid-east deployments. We flew in from Europe and then would drive to Madison and layover before the flight home next day. It was a pretty ride through the Dells in the summer.

https://www.thecurrent.org/feature/2007/07/10/troopsland


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2019)

Busy day today. Just came out of the swamp, now got to load my tipi and head out to Chehaw and set it up for the weekend festival.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 8, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Busy day today. Just came out of the swamp, now got to load my tipi and head out to Chehaw and set it up for the weekend festival.



Safe travels and enjoy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Busy day today. Just came out of the swamp, now got to load my tipi and head out to Chehaw and set it up for the weekend festival.



isn't there a reserved for Nic sign where you set up your tipi?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> isn't there a reserved for Nic sign where you set up your tipi?




Yep, two actually. One in the encampment for the Frontier Festival in January, and one in the primitive skills demo area for the Indian Festival. Might have to wait on this weather to pass before I commence setting up though. Looks like it will be here any time, and I sure don`t want to be holding 22 foot poles while lightning is in the vicinity.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Yep, two actually. One in the encampment for the Frontier Festival in January, and one in the primitive skills demo area for the Indian Festival. Might have to wait on this weather to pass before I commence setting up though. Looks like it will be here any time, and I sure don`t want to be holding 22 foot poles while lightning is in the vicinity.



\They are wood what could go wrong?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2019)

Afternoon y'all


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2019)

Afternoon ya'll. Good news. H22 aint got a bad toof. He got a big long word for a sever sinus infections. Meds called into pharmacy!!!
He looked pitiful this mornin. Left side of his face swol double and left eye bout shut.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Man we old in here,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 8, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon ya'll. Good news. H22 aint got a bad toof. He got a big long word for a sever sinus infections. Meds called into pharmacy!!!
> He looked pitiful this mornin. Left side of his face swol double and left eye bout shut.


That s..   uugghh sinus infection aint no fun.Hope he gets better soon.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> \They are wood what could go wrong?


He needs to let a few of them young ones set that up during the thunder storm...Life lessons are hard on a body and they will recover quickly.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 8, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon ya'll. Good news. H22 aint got a bad toof. He got a big long word for a sever sinus infections. Meds called into pharmacy!!!
> He looked pitiful this mornin. Left side of his face swol double and left eye bout shut.



Tell H22 I said hey, buds,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> That s..   uugghh sinus infection aint no fun.Hope he gets better soon.


The pollen,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Afternoon ya'll. Good news. H22 aint got a bad toof. He got a big long word for a sever sinus infections. Meds called into pharmacy!!!
> He looked pitiful this mornin. Left side of his face swol double and left eye bout shut.


Bless his heart, sinusitis is nothing to sneeze at............. ooopps, nothing to play with, nuttin at ALL!  Pinch his butt for me, tell him I ain't forgot him!


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> The pollen,,,,


Its only 1967 today a few days ago it was over 6000.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Its only 1967 today a few days ago it was over 6000.


It messes my sinuses up,,,,


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> It messes my sinuses up,,,,


Mine too!!!!!!!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Too early for pollen here,,,,sunny today though,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Got moles?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Need a brewski but would rather have a job,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Need a brewski but would rather have a job,,,,



I want a job where I drink brewskis


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I want a job where I drink brewskis


Good idea ????


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Told the guy in the other thread I would've repaired the holes and faucet for a 12 pk,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Howdy y’all, been busy doin nuttin’!


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Need a brewski but would rather have a job,,,,





gobbleinwoods said:


> I want a job where I drink brewskis


Can't you do that at the kaolin mines  ?


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy y’all, been busy doin nuttin’!


Its a fine day when you can do that.Chair sittin is another matter.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Can't you do that at the kaolin mines  ?


? ? ? ?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Got a couple little projects left and going to call it a day, if I can beat the rain.

Hand hurtin somewhat today. Also I can feel some surgery related(I think)nerve pain that I really never experienced prior to it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy y’all, been busy doin nuttin’!



I've been busy since early but if you looked around you would have trouble seeing what I did.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Its a fine day when you can do that.Chair sittin is another matter.



Haven’t been chair sittin much, but I have been doing a lot of butt sittin while doin it.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 8, 2019)

Afternoon everybody... glad to hear y’all are starting to feel better and or heal. Glad to have you back Mrs Keebs... you been in my prayers and on my mind for days... just remember time heals wounds... just store the memories in a safe place.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 8, 2019)

I got a lot done this past weekend. Pressure washed the driveway and walks. My garage has been a catchall for stuff half way in and out of the house. Emptied the garage and put everything in its place or tossed it. Headed for the back patio when I get home to complete the work.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Gonna be rough,,,,would really like to hear some history of your momma,,,,


Whatchawanna know?  
She was the type that didn't wait on Daddy to come home & tend to you, she'd tend to you then tell him about it.........whatever she could get her hands on at that!  She was also one of the most graceful swimmers and diver that I have ever seen, she also played basketball in high school, fixed food for others when needed and took "goodies" to most all of her doctor visits.  I would have to say for the most part she was a true Southern Lady, she knew what & when to say or do things, but that doesn't mean she always followed the rules!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 8, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Whatchawanna know?
> She was the type that didn't wait on Daddy to come home & tend to you, she'd tend to you then tell him about it.........whatever she could get her hands on at that!  She was also one of the most graceful swimmers and diver that I have ever seen, she also played basketball in high school, fixed food for others when needed and took "goodies" to most all of her doctor visits.  I would have to say for the most part she was a true Southern Lady, she knew what & when to say or do things, but that doesn't mean she always followed the rules!


Nice,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Nice,,,,


She was also a total Flamingo Freak and her flower arrangements at the funeral showed it, as well as a few outfits....... a couple of nieces wore almost matching shirts with flamingo's, my great nephew wore a pink shirt with flamingo's  (he's dark haired, dark eyed, it looked gooood on that boy!) and one nephew in-law wore a flamingo tie AND socks and grinned as he showed them off.......... I loved it!


----------



## goin postal (Apr 8, 2019)

Dang Mrs Keebs!!!! You sho you ain’t my sister ???? My mama would knock me into the next zip code and Dad would just laugh and say son you shouldn’t make mama mad... and the most embarrassing part was our head football coach lived across the street from us and she personally gave him an open invitation to beat my tail when he saw fit. But it’s like Luke Bryan said most mama’s should qualify for “sainthood”. There isnt anything I wouldn’t do to have mine back and give her a big ole hug and tell her how much I love her!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2019)

She was buried with her beloved flamingo walking cane and her "blingy" cigarette case, but she's gonna be mad with me for replacing her last cigarettes with marbles wrapped in a flamingo hanky............this way I KNOW she'll never loose her marbles again!! (Family joke involved)


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Keebs said:


> She was also a total Flamingo Freak and her flower arrangements at the funeral showed it, as well as a few outfits....... a couple of nieces wore almost matching shirts with flamingo's, my great nephew wore a pink shirt with flamingo's  (he's dark haired, dark eyed, it looked gooood on that boy!) and one nephew in-law wore a flamingo tie AND socks and grinned as he showed them off.......... I loved it!



Keebsy Darlin, you are already on the right track, reliving those good memories, even though you was gettin yo tail whooped.  

All joking aside that’s what it’s all about,
those things that you near and dear to your heart that you’ll never forget about your Momma, your Daddy, your MawMaw and Pawpaw, etc.,

I’ve been digging in the dirt here for the past week or so and it’s unbelievable how many good memories of all of the above I just mentioned in my life. I’ve been talking to everyone of them too. 

I know they are smiling down you now as they are me doing the things they always loved and I’m honoring that for them every time I do something around this ol farmplace home.

Don’t mean to sound like a “know it all”, but I’m serious, I’ve talked to everyone of them today.

Cherish those moments every chance you get!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Keebs said:


> She was buried with her beloved flamingo walking cane and her "blingy" cigarette case, but she's gonna be mad with me for replacing her last cigarettes with marbles wrapped in a flamingo hanky............this way I KNOW she'll never loose her marbles again!! (Family joke involved)



That very sweet to do that for her!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> That very sweet to do that for her!


She was the one that put a cigarette in her sisters casket before they closed it "just in case she needed it"........Mama could be a hoot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Squirrel down, I repeat squirrel down.

2 to go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Keebs said:


> She was the one that put a cigarette in her sisters casket before they closed it "just in case she needed it"........Mama could be a hoot!



I could only image. That picture you posted of her, I could see that in her. Now I know where you get it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Afternoon early evening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2019)

Afternoon !!!  Just 2 nights, then off 7!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon !!!  Just 2 nights, then off 7!!!



Off 7,  what are you going to do?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Off 7,  what are you going to do?




Going the neighbors for the gathering, then going to Macon to see my Mom.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Off 7,  what are you going to do?




Drank..


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

Evening, last night shift. Start days Wednesday


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 8, 2019)

Wy are you on rotating shifts or making a shift change.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Wy are you on rotating shifts or making a shift change.




Rotating


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

Wouldn't  want to be on days all the time


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 8, 2019)

My dad did that for years in the steel mills on 8 hour shifts, DAYS-Evenings-Mids.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 8, 2019)

If remember right he did the rotation on a 3 day cycle. Do three of a shift then change.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Evenin Fellows!

Mission accomplished.....3 squirrels down.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Fellows!
> 
> Mission accomplished.....3 squirrels down.



Now to reinstall the soffit


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Actually 4 counting Momma.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now to reinstall the soffit



Got to get in there and clean it all out first.

If I could pull a couple sections of metal roof I think it would be easier, I could blow most of it out.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 8, 2019)

Keebs said:


> She was also a total Flamingo Freak and her flower arrangements at the funeral showed it, as well as a few outfits....... a couple of nieces wore almost matching shirts with flamingo's, my great nephew wore a pink shirt with flamingo's  (he's dark haired, dark eyed, it looked gooood on that boy!) and one nephew in-law wore a flamingo tie AND socks and grinned as he showed them off.......... I loved it!


That is awesome Keebs! Believe it or not H22 is a Flamingo freak too. Who woulda thunk it. Lots of flamingos round here.  Now I can think of your Mama. She would love it out back by the pool.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Got all the Landscape lights working this morning, except for one. Then I got some more plants and flowers planted, was getting a light rain as I planted the last 2. Then I shifted gears to squirrel removal.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

I despised 8 hour shifts, if we went back to having an evening shift I'd find something different to do


----------



## goin postal (Apr 8, 2019)

Evenin everybody. Big Chief remind me to never offend you cause I don’t want ole dead eye Chief shooting at me !


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Clean out the nest, button everything back up and get a neighbor to cut me some 1/8" steel or whatever gauge to match up with raised rib and install behind gutters on fascia. They'll never be able to nest there again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

goin postal said:


> Evenin everybody. Big Chief remind me to never offend you cause I don’t want ole dead eye Chief shooting at me !



Postal I hate to admit it, but I missed a bunch from 10-20' 

I never have been accurate with this pellet rifle, don't know if it's me or partly due to scope. I can't seem to get the proper eye relief in this scope. I found out I have to be wearing my reading glasses also or it's mostly a full blur.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Postal I hate to admit it, but I missed a bunch from 10-20'
> 
> I never have been accurate with this pellet rifle, don't know if it's me or partly due to scope. I can't seem to get the proper eye relief in this scope. I found out I have to be wearing my reading glasses also or it's mostly a full blur.





It's your eyeballs Jeffro. A few years back started happening to me in the stand. Could see the deer real good but when I looked thru the scope it was blurry cause i can't see up close anymore. What I had did was redneck it. I got a pair of readers and knocked out the left glass so i could see at a distance, but when I looked thru the scope, the cross hairs and deer were in focus cause they was up close lookin. pew pew pew


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Squirrel down, I repeat squirrel down.
> 
> 2 to go!


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 8, 2019)

Keebs said:


> She was the one that put a cigarette in her sisters casket before they closed it "just in case she needed it"........Mama could be a hoot!


You mama reminds me of my grandma.Sweet as sugar,but sassy.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Clean out the nest, button everything back up and get a neighbor to cut me some 1/8" steel or whatever gauge to match up with raised rib and install behind gutters on fascia. They'll never be able to nest there again.


Did that idea work from underneath of did it cause you a problem


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 8, 2019)

Evening folks. Just getting back home from a weekend excursion. Had to keep my lady happy so a trip to Gatlinburg took care of that. I'm off work again the rest of the week and more turkey hunting and some fishing will take place.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

Evening Bh, I've got to get up to the Gatlinburg area soon and check on my place up there


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Hornet22 said:


> It's your eyeballs Jeffro. A few years back started happening to me in the stand. Could see the deer real good but when I looked thru the scope it was blurry cause i can't see up close anymore. What I had did was redneck it. I got a pair of readers and knocked out the left glass so i could see at a distance, but when I looked thru the scope, the cross hairs and deer were in focus cause they was up close lookin. pew pew pew



Daggum, if that don't describe it to a T, I think you may have nailed that diagnosis, Chris.  




Crakajak said:


> Did that idea work from underneath of did it cause you a problem



Cracka, I pulled the soffit only. It wasn't bad, I did have to roll down the aluminum fascia where he bent it on a break to hold the soffit up on the outside edge. It should go back pretty close to where it was, I didn't kink or crease it.

I'm hoping I can hook each piece back together one at a time as I slide them all back in.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Wybro have a good evenin, I'm bout to call it a night. I'm plumb tuckered out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2019)

Yo Quackbro, I didn't have any wasp spray except the stuff that shoots a stream. I did have some spider and scorpion spray that came out more like a spray/fog. I shot an entire can of it in there and within 1 hour they all came out for fresh air. The first one must've got some to the eyes, he was rubbing his face when he came out. 

Smoke bombs did nothing, so I still got some 6 minute smoke bombs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yo Quackbro, I didn't have any wasp spray except the stuff that shoots a stream. I did have some spider and scorpion spray that came out more like a spray/fog. I shot an entire can of it in there and within 1 hour they all came out for fresh air. The first one must've got some to the eyes, he was rubbing his face when he came out.
> 
> Smoke bombs did nothing, so I still got some 6 minute smoke bombs.




The streaming Wasp spray was how I ran the bats out of my eave.  Glad you got rid of 'em !!!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 8, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Evening Bh, I've got to get up to the Gatlinburg area soon and check on my place up there


The area is growing fast. I not been up there in 8 months or so and there was stuff there that wasn't when we were there then. I used to go there every couple months. It's only about 3-3½ hour drive for me


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

Around 4 for me, but with work it gets difficult to get up there sometimes. Summer is easier, because Lil Wy is out of school


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 8, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Around 4 for me, but with work it gets difficult to get up there sometimes. Summer is easier, because Lil Wy is out of school


I thought you lived in the southern part of the state. It takes me longer to get to South Georgia than to Gatlinburg. Or was meaning 4 months not 4 hours


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> I thought you lived in the southern part of the state. It takes me longer to get to South Georgia than to Gatlinburg. Or was meaning 4 months not 4 hours



I'm in Augusta, so more the middle of the state


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 8, 2019)

Oh ok.... I'm still a good 3 hour drive to Augusta. I'm actually closer to Gatlinburg by 70 miles than to Augusta. But still takes me 3½ hours to get to Gatlinburg


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

Well it would probably take me 4.5 to 5 to get to Gatlinburg, but my place is in Cosby-Newport area.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2019)

Belts burnt off my transportation pump, had to call maintenance in.  Gotta meeting  in the morning.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 8, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Well it would probably take me 4.5 to 5 to get to Gatlinburg, but my place is in Cosby-Newport area.


oh ok. That's a bit past Gatlinburg coming from my direction. I'm northwest of Atlanta between Cartersville and Calhoun


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> oh ok. That's a bit past Gatlinburg coming from my direction. I'm northwest of Atlanta between Cartersville and Calhoun



Yeah, I shoot up through South Carolina and get there. Cuts a lot of time off


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Belts burnt off my transportation pump, had to call maintenance in.  Gotta meeting  in the morning.



Why'd you do that, did you want some company


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 9, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Yeah, I shoot up through South Carolina and get there. Cuts a lot of time off


Yeah, when I saw you were in Augusta and your place was in Cosby. I figured that's what you done.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2019)

If I go up through Clayton into Cherokee it take 5 to 6 hours


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 9, 2019)

Just finished off my beer. Think I'm going to call it a night. Picking up my dad in the morning to chase some swamp chickens.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 9, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> If I go up through Clayton into Cherokee it take 5 to 6 hours


oh I'm sure. I can be in Cherokee in 2 hours or so. I do not care to go to Cherokee tho


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Why'd you do that, did you want some company




I figured I was awake, they might as well be too . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2019)

Big guy needed someone to talk to


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Big guy needed someone to talk to




Charlie's a good listener, he ain't much on talking.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

Reckon I'll do a lil reading . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2019)

Got to go out and do a little work


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

Just got back from Deepstep, man is it foggy out . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

More rain coming . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2019)

Thought it would be raining here by now


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

Good morning, looks like bad weather south of I20


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2019)

Morning, I'm south of I20 and right this moment its not raining here yet


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

Not to Augusta yet, millidgeville, metiweather, eatonton


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not to Augusta yet, millidgeville, metiweather, eatonton




I'm just a few miles from Millville...


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

Found animated, worst of it will go between Athens and Augusta, moving NE


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

None of it bad, moderate rain


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

https://www.findlocalweather.com/radar_loop/ga/cartersville.html


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

Should be outta here temporarirly in the next coupla hours.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

Yep, rain in Augusta within the hour I’d say. Got get ready to go play in traffic. Talk later from ATL.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

Getting 'bout time for Sockbro and Gmoney . .


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2019)

Yep


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2019)

I slept an extra 45 minutes this morning.

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Quack, Wybro, Ruger and to whoever that person is that KEEPS DOING A RAIN DANCE IN MY AREA !!!!!


It is now pouring outside as it just arrived here this morning.  I surely hope those Master's fans know how to swim today.  

Well, the good news is that this congestion is at least coming up and out.  I think that this Mucinex DM must be working somewhat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2019)

EE, I beat you as I slept an extra hour this morning.  

Rain is coming down here but it is not a hard rain gentle but constant.   

However the coffee is made with fresh water and new grounds.   Whooopee


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2019)

quack,  bet Charlie would run a quick meeting.

wybro, enjoy a day off.

Ruger, hope the travel into ATL is accident free.   Noticed on the TV lots of backups and delayed travel but did not catch which I states there were on.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

Morning fellas, gotta stop by the store and pick up the biscuits for the meeting..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning fellas, gotta stop by the store and pick up the biscuits for the meeting..



If their mouth is full they can't ask questions?   Is that your strategy?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

Good morning crew.......smooth sailing to the ATL.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Mornin gents!

Light but steady gentle rain here, some rumbling off to my East.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

I really don’t need anymore rain for a while judging by how wet my soil is already while planting some shrubbery and flowers recently.

Rain just got heavier.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

I saw lightning on the horizon towards Chief's place as I walked into the building this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I saw lightning on the horizon towards Chief's place as I walked into the building this morning.



What time was that Ruger?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

About 6:30 sir


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Man I’m serious, my ground is pretty saturated, but the areas I’ve been planting in are mostly on the north and east side of the house with much less Sun exposure. I hate planting in wet soil like that, but it’s pretty good black soil and I amended it even more due to the wetness. If you get down 8-12” you start seeing red clay obviously. I didn’t pack anything. I just wanted to get them in before we got hot.

Still got some left too, gonna have to wait a few days now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> About 6:30 sir



That’s right about the time I got up and was hearing that thunder and went out with the dogs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Big storm a comin maybe your way,,,,later in the week,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Forgot until I got a text reminder yesterday eve that I’ve got a Cardiologist appt tomorrow morn in Fayetteville, then a follow up with Neurosurgeon Thur. in ATL.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Forgot until I got a text reminder yesterday eve that I’ve got a Cardiologist appt tomorrow morn in Fayetteville, then a follow up with Neurosurgeon Thur. in ATL.


You gotta drive all the way to NC?


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 9, 2019)

Eye surgery again this mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Big storm a comin maybe your way,,,,later in the week,,,,



I was watching weather ch last night and saw something about a Winter


Cmp1 said:


> Big storm a comin maybe your way,,,,later in the week,,,,



I really haven’t even been paying attention to the weather much lately. Maybe a quick glance @ the NWS on computer.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You gotta drive all the way to NC?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 9, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Eye surgery again this mornin.


Lasic,right?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

The Yankee needs a map....


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You gotta drive all the way to NC?



Fayetteville, GA next door to me a few miles.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

Dave your results are encouraging.
I may finally give in to my eye doc.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Fayetteville, GA next door to me a few miles.


I figured it was close,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Eye surgery again this mornin.



Hope all goes well, Dave.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

Yep, best of luck Dave.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

The wife is headed to Raleigh Durham, NC here in a couple weeks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The wife is headed to Raleigh Durham, NC here in a couple weeks.


Used to like to go to RDU,,,,


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2019)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

Sadly, most major NC cities are now liberal bastions that don't resemble the culture of the native peoples.
This visit is to support a friend fighting cancer.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 9, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Lasic,right?


No old fAshion way with a knife.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Sadly, most major NC cities are now liberal bastions that don't resemble the culture of the native peoples.
> This visit is to support a friend fighting cancer.


I know,,,,they had a nice woodworking store there,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 9, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> No old fAshion way with a knife.


Those ophthalmologists are something,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

C'moan Wed morning . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> C'moan Wed morning . .



Already is in the Far East


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> The wife is headed to Raleigh Durham, NC here in a couple weeks.



Used to work a lot of NC St football up there way back in the day.

And Philip Rivers was their star quarterback at the time and a 3rd cousin of mine. Didn’t really know him well, good bit younger than me, but did meet him when he was a kid 2-3 times. I remember we went to visit them once here in GA and all he did was ride a go cart around in the yard most of the time we were there. We were already teenagers, he was a kid. His Mom was my Dad’s cousin and they grew up close to one another or something like that. I knew his Mom better than him because of my Dad.

Anyway, he signed a 12 million $ contract with the San Diego Chargers while Drew Brees was their Qback and sat on the bench. A year or so later Brees wasn’t happy there, so signed a huge contract with the Saints and left, so Philip got the starting position.

The coolest part about all of that was I was actually working the NC State homecoming game when Philip was a Senior and their Star Qback and I was assisting a camera operator midfield with the entire family center field as he was presented and recognized for all his records there. He broke every Qback record @ NC State except one if I remeber correctly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2019)

Morning Dave, may the surgeon's hands be steady

possum

SwampY


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> C'moan Wed morning . .



I was thinking this was your last one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Mng,,,,,



Possum,,,,,,


----------



## redeli (Apr 9, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Batjack (Apr 9, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Mng guys,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2019)

Mernin..................
Good Luck Dave, prayers for good turnout!!
Today is Monsters first coach pitch game!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2019)

Morning, Beautiful day so far in Ttown.


----------



## BIGABOW (Apr 9, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Already is in the Far East


5PM in the "Middle East"


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin..................
> Good Luck Dave, prayers for good turnout!!
> Today is Monsters first coach pitch game!




Mornin everyone!

Keebs, what is a coach pitch game? 

Is that where the coach actually pitches to the batter?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

BIGABOW said:


> 5PM in the "Middle East"




That must suck. They wake up and it's 5PM, no wonder they so mean.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, Beautiful day so far in Ttown.




No rain, Mudro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

Had planned on getting my 250 detailed and Dawn's MB, not gonna spend that $$$ . . .

Sleep meds kicking in, dang if all my bro's/sistas going thru something on the Driveler.  Prayers, licks/kisses !!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin everyone!
> 
> Keebs, what is a coach pitch game?
> 
> Is that where the coach actually pitches to the batter?


You got it!  We now have T-ball, hit off the T - 5 yr olds, Coach pitch - 6 yr olds, then pitching machine at 7 years old.........try to do live pitch at 9 yr & up, but there isn't always a pitcher on a team and have to rely on the machine at times.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Even though it's cool out,still nice to sit on the back porch,coffee in hand and listen to the birds and turkeys,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> No rain, Mudro?


No not yet, Its been 80% everyday since Friday but its only sprinkled once i think.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I was thinking this was your last one?



They have to see one more time if he listened during the meeting today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## Da Possum (Apr 9, 2019)

that's a good one, buds,,,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2019)

Can you say FLAAHHHMingooes??
The first one you can see them good, the second one is in the middle of the 4 Lilly's that represent the 4 D's.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 9, 2019)

My encampment is ready for the Indian Festival at Chehaw. Ya'll come see us.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2019)

Ruger found a good one too


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson (Apr 9, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> My encampment is ready for the Indian Festival at Chehaw. Ya'll come see us.
> View attachment 965214


Looking good Nic.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Can you say FLAAHHHMingooes??
> The first one you can see them good, the second one is in the middle of the 4 Lilly's that represent the 4 D's.


Love the 4 Lilly's. That's special!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 9, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Ruger found a good one too



Veteran, trying to make a go of singing.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 9, 2019)

Afternoon evabody,Got a letter from the Dr. saying they might have to re replace my knee joint..Guess if they do that I will be chair sitting for a lot longer than expected.I feel a lot tougher after that letter came.Ya,ll be safe and go visit Nic if you can.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Afternoon evabody,Got a letter from the Dr. saying they might have to re replace my knee joint..Guess if they do that I will be chair sitting for a lot longer than expected.I feel a lot tougher after that letter came.Ya,ll be safe and go visit Nic if you can.


Ouch, hate to hear that, hope you get it soon and heal quick & well!


----------



## goin postal (Apr 9, 2019)

Dang Cracka that is awful ! We might just have to do a little truck huntin this year !


----------



## goin postal (Apr 9, 2019)

You shoot em,, me and the Dawg will chase em!


----------



## goin postal (Apr 9, 2019)

Looks like we just got this years rain total this afternoon!


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 9, 2019)

goin postal said:


> Looks like we just got this years rain total this afternoon!


We need an unlike button.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 9, 2019)

goin postal said:


> Dang Cracka that is awful ! We might just have to do a little truck huntin this year !


I have several places that we can do that! ALL legal too.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 9, 2019)

Off to the back craker....Later ya.ll..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Can you say FLAAHHHMingooes??
> The first one you can see them good, the second one is in the middle of the 4 Lilly's that represent the 4 D's.





MY DEAR, THIS IS ESPECIALLY FOR YOU AND JUST KNOW THAT I HAVE HAD SUCH GREAT RESPECT FOR YOUR DEAR MOTHER TOO OVER THESE YEARS.

THIS PHOTO REMINDED ME OF YOUR MOTHER AND IT JUST SEEMED LIKE THESE THREE  FLAAHHHMingooes  HAD THEIR HEADS BOWED AS A TRIBUTE TO YOUR MOTHER AS WELL.  

LOVE YOU SWEETIE !!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> MY DEAR, THIS IS ESPECIALLY FOR YOU AND JUST KNOW THAT I HAVE HAD SUCH GREAT RESPECT FOR YOUR DEAR MOTHER TOO OVER THESE YEARS.
> 
> THIS PHOTO REMINDED ME OF YOUR MOTHER AND IT JUST SEEMED LIKE THESE THREE  FLAAHHHMingooes  HAD THEIR HEADS BOWED AS A TRIBUTE TO YOUR MOTHER AS WELL.
> 
> LOVE YOU SWEETIE !!!


Thank you Mike, sorry I missed your call, was at the front desk with a customer and have been fielding "Are the games cancelled tonight" calls ever since!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 9, 2019)

Closing up shop, going to visit Granma, she was running a temp this morning, don't know what's up with that, get groceries, go to Monsters ball game, get home & mix horse feed and get the other critters taken care of just to go to bed & do all this again tomorrow.............. beats the alternatives, I guess............ Later Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

Afternoon !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2019)

quack emerged from his slumber


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> quack emerged from his slumber





gobbleinwoods said:


> quack emerged from his slumber




Double quote !!!  Slept like the dead Gbro !!!   Hambooger steak, rice n gravy and peas...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Double quote !!!  Slept like the dead Gbro !!!   Hambooger steak, rice n gravy and peas...



Long hours deserve long naps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

There's gonna be a killin at my house in the morning, wife just called and she's brought a puppy home . .  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 9, 2019)

Good evening fellers. Awful tired this evening. Chased a turkey over 5 miles according to onx maps. Over some pretty steep terrain that was not meant for an outta shape fat boy to be going up and over. and I still still came home defeated once again. Did manage to catch a good mess of crappie this evening tho


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 9, 2019)

biggest one of the day


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Evening folks!

Been piddlin all day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> View attachment 965268biggest one of the day




Nice bh, did you catch a mess?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> There's gonna be a killin at my house in the morning, wife just called and she's brought a puppy home . .  Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...




Uh Ohhhhh!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Nice bh, did you catch a mess?


yes sir, we managed to get 35 between dad and I. Most were around 9-10 inches


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Afternoon evabody,Got a letter from the Dr. saying they might have to re replace my knee joint..Guess if they do that I will be chair sitting for a lot longer than expected.I feel a lot tougher after that letter came.Ya,ll be safe and go visit Nic if you can.




WOW Cracka, hate to hear that. Hope you don't have to go through that again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> My encampment is ready for the Indian Festival at Chehaw. Ya'll come see us.
> View attachment 965214




Lookin good Nic, wish I could make the trip!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> yes sir, we managed to get 35 between dad and I. Most were around 9-10 inches



Dang good mess!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang good mess!


Probably get 3-4 good meals out of it. Unless dad wants to have a fish fry. Going back after we hunt in the morning to try for a few more


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Can you say FLAAHHHMingooes??
> The first one you can see them good, the second one is in the middle of the 4 Lilly's that represent the 4 D's.



I think I see it, is it only the head?

I see the one @ the bottom right.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> Probably get 3-4 good meals out of it. Unless dad wants to have a fish fry. Going back after we hunt in the morning to try for a few more




Dang good eatin too, love me some crappie!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang good eatin too, love me some crappie!


Me too Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2019)

Gotta let these dogs out.

basshound, have a good evenin and a good hopefully successful hunt tomorrow!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 9, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta let these dogs out.
> 
> basshound, have a good evenin and a good hopefully successful hunt tomorrow!


Thanks chief. I'm about whooped myself. Probably turn in early myself


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> View attachment 965268biggest one of the day




Dang nice slab !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2019)

Evening Chiefbro n Bassbro !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2019)

Wednesday or humpday morning

Now for some help getting up the hill


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

C'moan 7am, ready to start my vacation !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

Morning Coffeebro !!


----------



## Batjack (Apr 10, 2019)

Morn'n Gman, Quackbro. LOL..I gotz #613 again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2019)

morning quack

a vaca sounds good.

What puppy did MsDawn get?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2019)

mornin batman


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 10, 2019)

Good mornin folks...over the hump after today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> morning quack
> 
> a vaca sounds good.
> 
> What puppy did MsDawn get?



Prolly a doodoo eater . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly a doodoo eater . .



If you could breed doodoo eaters you could start a business renting them out to the Sinclairs of the world wanting to clean their yards.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 10, 2019)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Quack, Gobblin, Batjack, Ruger and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Gotta get a move on and wash 4 loads of clothes this morning so that I won't have to be running around nekkid for the next week or so.  I'm only washing 16 pairs of my Black Gold Toe socks this morning.

Thankfully, this sore throat and coughing has diminished a bunch so I feel a lot better now.

Quack, did I understand you correctly, did you say another dog may be going to be sleeping in your chair again ????  


Before I forget, our friend NIC looks like he has set up "his Holiday Inn" again down there for the Festival.  He is my HERO and when I grow up, I want to be just like him for sure !!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you could breed doodoo eaters you could start a business renting them out to the Sinclairs of the world wanting to clean their yards.




I don't know what she was thinking, we both agreed we were going to wait awhile before getting another dog, and I sure don't want some Heinz 57.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

Might ride up to Hamburg today, check out the water and see if the crappie are biting.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Might ride up to Hamburg today, check out the water and see if the crappie are biting.



That would be fun.   Boat or bank fishing?

BTW Heinz 57's make great, loyal dogs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That would be fun.   Boat or bank fishing?
> 
> BTW Heinz 57's make great, loyal dogs.




Probably my Riverhawk.  On Wednesdays you don't hafta to pay a parking fee, or have a fishing license.


Never owned anything but Black Labs.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That would be fun.   Boat or bank fishing?
> 
> BTW Heinz 57's make great, loyal dogs.



QUACK, WATCH OUT FOR THE STUMPS AND THE GATORS !!!!!!!
Heck, I like Heinz 57 a lot better than I like A-1 for sure.   

Gotta get busy, and will catch back up later.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

Gonna grill some bacon wrapped thick sliced cabbage, neighbor cooked some the other week, it's off the chain good !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2019)

Morning y'all


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Morning fellows!

Got a Dr appt this Mornin, got to get going, feed thx dogs and let them dilly dally outdoors and go get ready. Looks like I’m one of the first few appt’s.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you could breed doodoo eaters you could start a business renting them out to the Sinclairs of the world wanting to clean their yards.



I’d buy one to eat my other 3’s.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

I like getting these Dr appts over with early. The one tomorrow is in the middle of the day in ATL.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 10, 2019)

Easy ride to the ATL once again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I like getting these Dr appts over with early. The one tomorrow is in the middle of the day in ATL.



I just looked it’s actually @ 10:45 tomorrow. Not too bad, I should be home by noon 30.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Easy ride to the ATL once again.



Looks like it’s shaping up to be a beautiful day.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 10, 2019)

Jeff you headed to Fayetteville?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Afternoon evabody,Got a letter from the Dr. saying they might have to re replace my knee joint..Guess if they do that I will be chair sitting for a lot longer than expected.I feel a lot tougher after that letter came.Ya,ll be safe and go visit Nic if you can.


That sux,,,,why?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 10, 2019)

MOrning y'all


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 10, 2019)

Mornin Folks


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 10, 2019)

Mng,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Holla later!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

Okay, I'm highly ticked.  We have 2 outside kennels, one inside.  Wife evidently let him run inside.  2 piles 'o crap in the kitchen, 2 piles in my office.  After working/traveling for 14 hrs, this ain't what you wanna see when you get home..


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'm highly ticked.  We have 2 outside kennels, one inside.  Wife evidently let him run inside.  2 piles 'o crap in the kitchen, 2 piles in my office.  After working/traveling for 14 hrs, this ain't what you wanna see when you get home..


what? no diapers?so glad it is you and not me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'm highly ticked.  We have 2 outside kennels, one inside.  Wife evidently let him run inside.  2 piles 'o crap in the kitchen, 2 piles in my office.  After working/traveling for 14 hrs, this ain't what you wanna see when you get home..



OUCH, brother I can sympathize with you there, sounds like something MizT would do to.

I would be tickeded too! Don’t blame you a bit considering you’ve been up and at’em all night to come home to that.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 10, 2019)

RUTT- RO !!!!!!!!!!  SORRY ABOUT ALL OF THESE NEW HEADACHES, QUACK.

HOWEVER.........

WORD ON THE STREET IS THAT THERE IS A SOUTHBOUND TRAILWAYS BUS THAT WILL BE MAKING  A STOP IN SANDERSVILLE AT 11:45 AM TODAY ON ITS WAY TO MOBILE..........AND IT SOUNDS LIKE THIS NEW PUP MIGHT NEED TO BE ON IT IN BEING RE-LOCATED DOWN TO SOUTHERN ALABAMA INSTEAD !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Jeff you headed to Fayetteville?




Sittin in the Docs waiting room as we speak, Ruger.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 10, 2019)

Your appointment at Emory tomorrow?



Jeff C. said:


> Sittin in the Docs waiting room as we speak, Ruger.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Your appointment at Emory tomorrow?



Yessir, Emory Clinic, CLIFTON RD.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> OUCH, brother I can sympathize with you there, sounds like something MizT would do to.
> 
> I would be tickeded too! Don’t blame you a bit considering you’ve been up and at’em all night to come home to that.




I did a Ron Wright and put a paper towel over each one . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Sittin in the Docs waiting room as we speak, Ruger.




Good results soon to follow bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

Good day/night all, kill meds kickin in . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Okay, I'm highly ticked.  We have 2 outside kennels, one inside.  Wife evidently let him run inside.  2 piles 'o crap in the kitchen, 2 piles in my office.  After working/traveling for 14 hrs, this ain't what you wanna see when you get home..



No love at the Casa de Quack today.
At least you left a marker.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Mornin! It's a beautiful day!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, Emory Clinic, CLIFTON RD.



If you want to swing by here on the way out it'll be my treat.

http://brakepadatlanta.com/index.html


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Where’s Batjack? 

My brother that got that Jaguar 420S has some documentation/letters on that car. Despite it being a left hand driver, it was shipped to the US from Italy. He has appraisal paperwork and values on it from back in the 70’s when it arrived here. 

The value wasn’t what one would think, except the fact that they were from back in the 70’s. It stated that the value would increase @ about 8% per year in it’s current condition when the appraisal was done back in the 70’s. 

Probably valued up around $12-16,000.00 today in its present condition.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> If you want to swing by here on the way out it'll be my treat.
> 
> http://brakepadatlanta.com/index.html




Heck yeah, that will be perfect timing coming out of that appt.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I did a Ron Wright and put a paper towel over each one . .


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2019)

Mng buds,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Guess my project for today is going to be trying to access the daggum squirrels nest and cleaning it all out. 

I’m going to attempt to pull a metal roof panel if possible, but last year after the babies came out I attempted it, and after removing all the screws I found that there was a glue strip on each panel edge to the next one. I could not pull that glued strip apart.

Maybe I’ll get lucky for a change!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Da Possum said:


> Mng buds,,,,,



Neighbor walking his dog the other day asked if I had seen any possums. I told him I see a little cute one bout everyday. 

He looked at really puzzled and asked, “a cute one”?

I said, “ yeah, you’d have to see him”.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I don't know what she was thinking, we both agreed we were going to wait awhile before getting another dog, and I sure don't want some Heinz 57.


Racist.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Neighbor walking his dog the other day asked if I had seen any possums. I told him I see a little cute one bout everyday.
> 
> He looked at really puzzled and asked, “a cute one”?
> 
> I said, “ yeah, you’d have to see him”.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Racist.




Dangit bro !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

Mandy/Mrs Hornet, you mentioned getting "stuck",  unless the doors won't open and you hafta crawl out the windows, then you're STUCK !!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy/Mrs Hornet, you mentioned getting "stuck",  unless the doors won't open and you hafta crawl out the windows, then you're STUCK !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>




Tate/Champ thread.  Here's your sign..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2019)

I don't think I said stuck. I was talking about you messing up his yard when you got bogged down in yo truck.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

Alrighty then . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Alrighty then . . .


Do you remember?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do you remember?



Selective memory I imagine


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2019)

Eyes okay at least no diseases.   one cataract is a little worse.  

Grass mowed.

DC in hand.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Selective memory I imagine



Drunken memory


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm confused


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm confused



Descendant of Confusius?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 10, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I'm confused


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Do you remember?




Mebbe . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Selective memory I imagine




Who pulled yo chain ???  Mista wasn't there . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Who pulled yo chain ???  Mista wasn't there . .



Mista had seen the weather report.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2019)

Sure is warm outside.   One gun shot close at 8:05 as I sat watching the chicks.


----------



## Batjack (Apr 10, 2019)

Gman at tha shoe show....watch'n chicks...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Gman at tha shoe show....watch'n chicks...




Shoe sto ???


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 10, 2019)

Evening folks. Been a long day of hunting and fishing again. Still no dang turkey and only a few smaller fish today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> Evening folks. Been a long day of hunting and fishing again. Still no dang turkey and only a few smaller fish today.




Better than 10 toes down Bassbro !!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Better than 10 toes down Bassbro !!


Yes sir. I agree, I'm having a blast chasing these public land turkeys even tho they are a lot more educated. I've only worked 4 days since turkey season has opened. And hunted everyday but three that I took the girlfriend to Gatlinburg


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

My accomplishment for today.  Watched a brother wash/detail my truck !!!    He's coming back to do the wife's MB tmrow !!   Life's good in MON !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> Yes sir. I agree, I'm having a blast chasing these public land turkeys even tho they are a lot more educated. I've only worked 4 days since turkey season has opened. And hunted everyday but three that I took the girlfriend to Gatlinburg




Daaaaaaaaaaang !!!  You're living the goot life !!!


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaaaaaaaang !!!  You're living the goot life !!!


I'm trying my best. It will.be short lived tho. Back to work Monday. Probably 60-80 hours a week again for a while


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> I'm trying my best. It will.be short lived tho. Back to work Monday. Probably 60-80 hours a week again for a while




Make dat money honey !!!!  Got off work this morning, ain't showing back up til next Wed night...


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Make dat money honey !!!!  Got off work this morning, ain't showing back up til next Wed night...


you deserve a good long vacation, Quack. I know how it feels to put in the hours you do. Money's good but it gets old and tiring after a while


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2019)

basshound72 said:


> you deserve a good long vacation, Quack. I know how it feels to put in the hours you do. Money's good but it gets old and tiring after a while




No doubt bro.  Setting on the back porch listening to Whipper Mills . .


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 10, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> No doubt bro.  Setting on the back porch listening to Whipper Mills . .


now that is the good life. Nothing like sitting on the porch with an ice cold brew, listening to the night sounds. I love living out in the country.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2019)

Good Night!


----------



## Batjack (Apr 11, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 11, 2019)

Mornin Bat


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

morning Bat and Ruger

Bat was flying off early today.

Coffee time at 30055


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,little snow this AM,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

SwampY, better than a lot of snow.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 11, 2019)

Good Morning to you Batjack, Ruger, Gobblin, Swamp Yankee and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I've got a busy day today including completing all of the Government paperwork and then sending Uncle SAM a bunch of dollars for those quarterly taxes,  make sure to file an income tax 6 month extension request with the IRS as well include a couple of thousand more dollars with it, then trying to complete three other projects, and then got a Doctor's visit with my Cardiologist at 2 PM today as well.  Somewhere in there, I hope to find some lunch as well.  So far this week, I've been about as busy as a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> SwampY, better than a lot of snow.


True,,,,not cold though,,,,32 here,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2019)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you Batjack, Ruger, Gobblin, Swamp Yankee and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.
> 
> I've got a busy day today including completing all of the Government paperwork and then sending Uncle SAM a bunch of dollars for those quarterly taxes,  make sure to file an income tax 6 month extension request with the IRS as well include a couple of thousand more dollars with it, then trying to complete three other projects, and then got a Doctor's visit with my Cardiologist at 2 PM today as well.  Somewhere in there, I hope to find some lunch as well.  So far this week, I've been about as busy as a one-legged man in a butt-kicking contest.


You busy,,,,need some help?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

bloodbro is a man of few words again this morning


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> bloodbro is a man of few words again this morning


Just wish I was going to the woods instead of work


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Just wish I was going to the woods instead of work



I am sure DB left you problem free this morning.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am sure DB left you problem free this morning.


Actually I'm not in bad shape at all, kinda unusual!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 11, 2019)

Once again defied odds and sailed through Atlanta.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2019)

No birds gobbling,  but this 7,000 year old  chocolate swirl beauty will go into my collection.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

Morning folks!

Nic, that is one bad to bone beauty right there.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

Very nice one Nic


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2019)

Mng,,,,,


----------



## redeli (Apr 11, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Nice Nic,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 11, 2019)

I look around when I'm out but never see anything like that. I'm not usually around plowed fields though.

That ones nice.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2019)

How ya'll are dis mernin?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Keebs said:


> How ya'll are dis mernin?


Chilly,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Morning folks!
> 
> Nic, that is one bad to bone beauty right there.





Da Possum said:


> Mng,,,,,





redeli said:


> morning all





Wycliff said:


> Good morning





Keebs said:


> How ya'll are dis mernin?



how-d drivelers


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

Another 8 bee frames assembled waiting on wax foundation.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Another 8 bee frames assembled waiting on wax foundation.



Mornin Gbro, heading to ATL Dr appt.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Gbro, heading to ATL Dr appt.


Safe travels, darlin'!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2019)

Salad and water


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2019)

good morning.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2019)

Steak and broccoli


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2019)

Diet Pepsi and a Marlboro . .


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 11, 2019)

Quick howdy do to all the drivelers.Got to get ready for p.t.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Steak and broccoli





Hooked On Quack said:


> Diet Pepsi and a Marlboro . .


Homemade mashed taters & gravy, English peas & cheekun running gear, but I'll swap for the steak & broccoli


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

time to sharpen or replace the mower blades.  Won't know until I get it in the air.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2019)

Sardeans in green chilies


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Sardeans in green chilies


I'm glad that I won't be in the bathroom with you,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2019)

Skrimp n  cheese grits tonight . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm glad that I won't be in the bathroom with you,,,,




This ain't "Target" ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I'm glad that I won't be in the bathroom with you,,,,


Me too!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This ain't "Target" ...



Don't play footsie with tootsie.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Anchovies are better,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2019)

That is gonna be some kind of stank,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2019)

Wish I could post pics, had my 250 detailed yesterday, looks like it just rolled off the assembly line !!  Dawn's MB getting detailed today.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wish I could post pics, had my 250 detailed yesterday, looks like it just rolled off the assembly line !!  Dawn's MB getting detailed today.


Only way a Ford looks good,,,,????


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Just messin with ya,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Only way a Ford looks good,,,,????




Pulling a Dodge . .


----------



## goin postal (Apr 11, 2019)

Afternoon all... it’s a beautiful day and I just heard the 5 o’clock whistle. I’m ready for some sun, sand and a cold beer !


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pulling a Dodge . .


https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/future-cars/a21028358/the-hellcat-ram-is-real/
Here's a real truck,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> https://www.roadandtrack.com/new-cars/future-cars/a21028358/the-hellcat-ram-is-real/
> Here's a real truck,,,,



What it lacks in ability it makes up for with bling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't play footsie with tootsie.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

Afternoon driveler brethren!

Just got back from a pleasurable lunch and meet n greet with our Air Force Retired Veteran, Mr Ruger.

Fine gentlemen that’s traveled the World throughout his career.

Sounded as if he had a really interesting assignment in the military all those years, I Thank him for his service to this Great Country we live in.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Afternoon driveler brethren!
> 
> Just got back from a pleasurable lunch and meet n greet with our Air Force Retired Veteran, Mr Ruger.
> 
> ...



Chief it was likewise pleasurable. We will plan better next time for more time and so libations can be involved. The stories are apt to get better. 

I'll check and see if your around next time I'm down your way.

I look forward to meeting Jag, the source of "two thumbs up."


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Chief it was likewise pleasurable. We will plan better next time for more time and so libations can be involved. The stories are apt to get better.
> 
> I'll check and see if your around next time I'm down your way.
> 
> I look forward to meeting Jag, the source of "two thumbs up."


They be good peoples


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What it lacks in ability it makes up for with bling.


Just better lookin,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 11, 2019)

Told the wife that was my next truck expecting to get the usual eye roll.
She said it had to be done.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2019)

WhadImiss?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> WhadImiss?


 what'd ya hear?


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 11, 2019)

Feathers from wild turkeys I've killed, wrapped with tanned elk skin. Made with stone age tools. Never sold or traded, gifted only.  If you have one, I hold you in the highest regards.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Feathers from wild turkeys I've killed, wrapped with tanned elk skin. Made with stone age tools. Never sold or traded, gifted only.  If you have one, I hold you in the highest regards.View attachment 965418



Unfortunately, I don’t have one. 

I see where I am on your totem pole! 




 


All joking aside Nic, those are beautiful.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

Nic, I’ve got a nice Hawk and Crow feather that just lays out on a little table here on my front porch. I’ve told Jag and MizT to leave them alone and let’m lay. 

I should do something like that with them. Yeah, I even like an ol Wiley Crow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

popcorn is a good snack


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

Going to see if I can pull a couple roof panels on porch tomorrow morn before the Sun hits it. Maybe if I get to it before it heats up I can pull that glue strip up, hope so anyway.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> popcorn is a good snack



Speaking of eating I’m bout to get a little hungry. That big ol burger I had today is about worn off. It was good!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Going to see if I can pull a couple roof panels on porch tomorrow morn before the Sun hits it. Maybe if I get to it before it heats up I can pull that glue strip up, hope so anyway.



Careful, it could be slick from dew.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

Ok, so it's a big ol plate sized giant loaded salad with chicken tenders chopped up in it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Careful, it could be slick from dew.




Yessir, I thought about that bout time I hit the post button.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 11, 2019)

Dang, just noticed how green the lawn is. Mowing this weekend for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Dang, just noticed how green the lawn is. Mowing this weekend for sure.




First mow of the year, Ruger?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 11, 2019)

Yep, it’s that time I think.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 11, 2019)

I sho wish I could make the get together this weekend and meet some of y’all just to put a name with a face. I’m gonna be ready next spring and I just might be able to talk Redneck in coming with me!


----------



## goin postal (Apr 11, 2019)

Someone post some pics of the get together please.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 11, 2019)

Where you located Postal?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 11, 2019)

Oops Douglasville


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

goin postal said:


> Someone post some pics of the get together please.




There'll be plenty of pics I imagine. I hate it, but don't think I'm going to make this one myself. Some members are going to be there that I've never met and would've liked to. Not to mention see the folks I already know.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 11, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Oops Douglasville


Yes. Between Douglasville and Newnan.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

I am about 50/50 on being able to go down for a visit on Saturday.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 11, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> There'll be plenty of pics I imagine. I hate it, but don't think I'm going to make this one myself. Some members are going to be there that I've never met and would've liked to. Not to mention see the folks I already know.


Yea, I know you know Mr Gadget. Maybe I can talk him into a ride next spring fling. The only person I have had a meet and greet with from the forum in Crackajack. Heck of a nice fella.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 11, 2019)

What area of the state is the fling normally held ?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2019)

goin postal said:


> What area of the state is the fling normally held ?



It has been held either in NE mountains or near where it is this year.

At least from my experience and memory.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 11, 2019)

Evening folks


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 11, 2019)

Talked to several different turkeys today but none liked what I had to say.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 11, 2019)

Also soaked a few crappie jigs again today. Managed to get 23 on the stringer. Much better today than yesterday, but nowhere near as good as Tuesday


----------



## goin postal (Apr 11, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It has been held either in NE mountains or near where it is this year.
> 
> At least from my experience and memory.


I was just trying to figure out if it was se or sw ga.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

Howdy basshound, at least both hands aren't comin up empty.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2019)

goin postal said:


> I was just trying to figure out if it was se or sw ga.




Postal, this one is more or less east central GA.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 11, 2019)

Gotcha.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


>




Oh yes it is!!

morning Ruger


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)

Good morning...coffee is appreciated to help wrap up the week.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Good morning...coffee is appreciated to help wrap up the week.



As an Aussie friend once told me it is POETS day.    PushOffEarlyTomorrow'sSaturday


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)

I certainly hope to be a poet.
The boss called a townhall meeting midday.
Gotta talk to that young man about meetings on Friday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 12, 2019)

Good Morning and HAPPY FRIDAY to you Ruger, Gobblin, and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

Yesterday turned out to be a really busy day BUT I did get all of the necessary Quarterly Tax and Extension Request Paperwork mailed along with lots of money sent to Uncle Sam.  Hopefully, I can get everything completed within the next few months and not have to worry about being spending time in the "pokey" instead.  

Man, I hate paying my hard-earned money in Taxes as I watch so many "undeserving idgets" using their welfare Georgia Peach Cards buying "junk" while dragging along 3 or 4 "stair-step" kids most every visit to the grocery store or Walmart etc.   Dang it, if you can't feed them, then don't breed then !!!!!   Then they walk outside and get into a nice shiny newer vehicle with $2500 wheels along with $2000 tires and as they drive away, they have a 50,000 watt Boom-Box in the trunk that shakes the ground within 300 yards of them.    

I hope all of you HARD WORKING DRIVELERS will have a wonderful day today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I certainly hope to be a poet.
> The boss called a townhall meeting midday.
> Gotta talk to that young man about meetings on Friday.




Ruger, in my opinion, the first rule of business is to NEVER have any kind of business meetings on a Friday !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Mornin folks!

I don’t know about the rest of you folks, but I got a hard pour down for about 15 mins last night. I could hear it with earbuds in.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 12, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,rain and mild here,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

All right, where’s Gobbleinbro?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> All right, where’s Gobbleinbro?


Maybe yardbirds?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 12, 2019)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> All right, where’s Gobbleinbro?



Shoot, that rascals usually posting by 4am.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Mornin Wy.

You going to make it to the gathering, or working?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoot, that rascals usually posting by 4am.



post 781 ????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wy.
> 
> You going to make it to the gathering, or working?



He is one of the hopeful attendees that I want to make the effort to lay eyes on.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> He is one of the hopeful attendees that I want to make the effort to lay eyes on.


When you meet up with me,,,,your gonna say,,,,man,what a handsome guy,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> post 781 ????



Hmmm, my phone did something weird this morning. It opened on the previous page, but I saw Rugers video/song, but not yours.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Wy.
> 
> You going to make it to the gathering, or working?



Yes sir, going to drive down Saturday for a few.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> When you meet up with me,,,,your gonna say,,,,man,what a handsome guy,,,,



I bet you look like this French model.

https://images.app.goo.gl/CbSAJXXQJeVqpEoh9


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, going to drive down Saturday for a few.



Do you have a time frame in mind?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, going to drive down Saturday for a few.



I might do the same Wybro, you bringing  LIL wy?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)

I cant make this gathering, will make every effort to make the next one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I might do the same Wybro, you bringing  LIL wy?



G maps says 1.5 hours for me.   How long a drive is it for you?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Do you have a time frame in mind?



Probably get there around noon


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I bet you look like this French model.
> 
> https://images.app.goo.gl/CbSAJXXQJeVqpEoh9


? ? ? ?,,,,I'd take the girl though,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I might do the same Wybro, you bringing  LIL wy?



Yes sir


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Probably get there around noon



never miss a meal time.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> G maps says 1.5 hours for me.   How long a drive is it for you?



Probably 2.5 G, the first time I went over there I went around the south end of Lake Sinclair and then north through the countryside. The 2nd time I went to Covington and the went to I20 got off and went south, maybe a little quicker.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

I probably would’ve went and spent the night, but I just had too much going on to get all my stuff ready. I don’t go camping without the kitchen sink.

However, I did forget my spatula once.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

I bring my own toilet paper to a full service campground.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Probably 2.5 G, the first time I went over there I went around the south end of Lake Sinclair and then north through the countryside. The 2nd time I went to Covington and the went to I20 got off and went south, maybe a little quicker.



If you go the Covington route let me know and we can hook up,  piggy back,  travel together.    






Words mean so much!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

I bring more beer and likker than I can possibly drink standing up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I bring my own toilet paper to a full service campground.



TP is in every vehicle I own.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If you go the Covington route let me know and we can hook up,  piggy back,  travel together.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Copy that G, what time you leaving? 

You are an early bird, so let’s go super early. When we get there we’ll break into Quacks house and I’ll go jump on top of him while he’s still asleep.

I’ll need you for moral support.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> TP is in every vehicle I own.



You just reminded me, think I’m running low.


----------



## redeli (Apr 12, 2019)

morning all


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2019)

Mernin.......... 1/2 day today, gonna go to Wild Adventures with LilD & monster as a special treat!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2019)

Nicodemus said:


> Feathers from wild turkeys I've killed, wrapped with tanned elk skin. Never sold or traded, gifted only.  If you have one, I hold you in the highest regards.View attachment 965418


I think wild Turkey's are beautiful critters! I got lots of their feathers too! If you haven't





Jeff C. said:


> I bring my own toilet paper to a full service campground.


You either don't like John Wayne toilet paper or you preparation H...??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> G maps says 1.5 hours for me.   How long a drive is it for you?



G, I was wrong in my other post. I went around the south end of Oconee, not Sinclair. And it’s actually a little more southeast to the destination from there.

GPS shows 2:18 that way, almost due east for me, then veer southeast.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Keebs said:


> Mernin.......... 1/2 day today, gonna go to Wild Adventures with LilD & monster as a special treat!



Howdy galfriend! How you doin?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy galfriend! How you doin?


I have my days, some better, some worse.  Thanks.........sure wish I could make the gathering but the sisters are meeting at Mama's to start the process of clearing/cleaning the house........... that's gonna be rough.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> G, I was wrong in my other post. I went around the south end of Oconee, not Sinclair. And it’s actually a little more southeast to the destination from there.
> 
> GPS shows 2:18 that way, almost due east for me, then veer southeast.



That makes more sense.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I have my days, some better, some worse.  Thanks.........sure wish I could make the gathering but the sisters are meeting at Mama's to start the process of clearing/cleaning the house........... that's gonna be rough.



Sure wish you could too but family matters come first.  You will be missed.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

I am going to guess no one snuck into the shop and put the new mower blades on last night so I might as well get to.

Oh and it is a very light sprinkle here now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> I think wild Turkey's are beautiful critters! I got lots of their feathers too! If you haven't
> You either don't like John Wayne toilet paper or you preparation H...??



I’m a Charmin guy.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2019)

Top of the mernin lads!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I am going to guess no one snuck into the shop and put the new mower blades on last night so I might as well get to.
> 
> Oh and it is a very light sprinkle here now.



Yep, I was going to pull a roof panel if I can this morning, but I’ve had the quick downpour, a light shower, then a few sprinkles also.

Nothing now, so I’m going to get up on the ladder to see if I can at least pry a glue strip apart. No Sun is shining either so I’m going to see if one will come apart without bending it.

Holler later!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2019)

Mornin!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!


busy?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2019)

Keebs said:


> busy?


Just a little.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2019)

Morning . . . grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just a little.


I noticed the date........... bless your heart!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning . . . grrrrrrrrrrrrr


 what's up butter cup?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2019)

Keebs said:


> I noticed the date........... bless your heart!
> what's up butter cup?




Woke up hungover with a house full of young un's . . .


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Woke up hungover with a house full of young un's . . .



Don't step in anything on the way to your aspirin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Don't step in anything on the way to your aspirin.




Too late . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2019)

Gotta brown the sausage and deer meat for the baked beans.  Awesome and easy, lb of Jimmy Dean hot sausage, lb of deer meat/hamburger, large onion sliced, 4 large cans of Bush's baked beans, mix, lb of bacon on top, bake.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 12, 2019)

It’s such a nice day outside. I think I’m gonna act like I hear the 5 o’clock whistle and go play in the sun!


----------



## redeli (Apr 12, 2019)

I'm hungry all of a sudden.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2019)

redeli said:


> I'm hungry all of a sudden.


I wasn't until I read Quack's post.......... lawd there's gonna be some goood food there this weekend!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2019)

My 5:00 oclock whistle is about to blow!  Ya'll have fun this weekend & stay safe!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2019)

Possum03 at The Masters today. I thought he was going yesterday. I aint NEVA GON get to meet that fella. Is he even real


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2019)

Keebs said:


> My 5:00 oclock whistle is about to blow!  Ya'll have fun this weekend & stay safe!


Mines GON blow in an hour. I'll be thinking bout you this weekend Keebs.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 12, 2019)

I got 5 mohowas


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2019)

redeli said:


> I'm hungry all of a sudden.




Wish you could join us, bbq, slaw, stew, baked beans, lace kone bread


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Possum03 at The Masters today. I thought he was going yesterday. I aint NEVA GON get to meet that fella. Is he even real




BKA, Hdm03, Possum is a robot . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BKA, Hdm03, Possum is a robot . . .


I knew it. 
Speaking of robots. GIT off yo computer. I'll be there in about 3 hours or less.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2019)

Ya'll have a good one. Got to leave camp EARLY Sunday morn. We gotz company for The Masters.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I knew it.
> Speaking of robots. GIT off yo computer. I'll be there in about 3 hours or less.



3hrs from now I won't be able to find my buttocks with both hands and a flashlight...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll have a good one. Got to leave camp EARLY Sunday morn. We gotz company for The Masters.




You gonna hook up with Tiger ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Mission Accomplished.......well mostly! 

Squirrel nest completely cleaned out and roof back on and secured. 

Gotta replace a few short pieces if vinyl they chewed holes in and reinstall, and reinstall the soffit and button it up.

Still got to go to local fabricator and have him custom make me some metal to protrude up into the raised ridges on this metal roof. I'll install them behind the gutters and they'll never be a squirrel get in there again.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Reckon I'll go make a pattern for fabricator and bring it to him.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 12, 2019)

Just sold the farm.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mission Accomplished.......well mostly!
> 
> Squirrel nest completely cleaned out and roof back on and secured.
> 
> ...



Are these famous last words?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Just sold the farm.View attachment 965513



Bitter sweet I am sure.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Just sold the farm.View attachment 965513



I have bought and sold a number of houses as I have moved a few times but none of them touched me as much as this picture indicates how you feel about this farm.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 12, 2019)

What time do you think you'll be down there GW


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 12, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Just sold the farm.View attachment 965513


Nice,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2019)

I just bought the farm . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> What time do you think you'll be down there GW



Probably around noon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Are these famous last words?



Yessir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Crakajak said:


> Just sold the farm.View attachment 965513



Dang Crakajak, you serious?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Bitter sweet I am sure.



I bet it is, I’ll die at this place. Just like my Mamaw and Papaw. Unfortunately, my Mom didn’t get to, but it was her wish. 

I’ll never forgive the ones that were accomplices in not honoring that wish for her.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Ol fabricator was quit for the day, I shoulda known his shop door was down. Anyway, his wife said come back tomorrow around 9:00. He don’t start early, but he quits early. Can’t say that I blame him @ 78 yrs old. He’s dang good at what he does though.

Anybody ever in need of a huge pull behind custom BBQ smoker, Grill, add anything you want customized to your specs, he’s the man to do it round here. 

He’ll even install aluminum tread plate wherever you wat it, etc.,etc.,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Warmer box, fish fryers, propane grill with bottle holders, wood box, charcoal grill cooker separate from smoker, single stack, dual stacks. 

All painted shiny black, I’ve seen some beauties roll outta there.

Heard he got took for one recently, dude wrote him a bad check for the balance on one. They caught the guy he had written quite a few bad checks, but the haven’t located the smoker, and ol Paul is still out of his $$$.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)

Can’t give this a thumbs up, too much feeling in that pic.



Crakajak said:


> Just sold the farm.View attachment 965513


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Evenin Ruger


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Evening Chief,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)

Evening Gents watching Live PD, see if I see any family.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Won't be hearin from anyone that went down to the gatherin tonight. Give'em a couple hours they won't be able to see clearly.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)

I would like to have gone but too much going right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Evening Chief,



Evenin Gobblein





Ruger#3 said:


> Evening Gents watching Live PD, see if I see any family.



Mine are all behind bars already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

I ought to grab Jag and jump in my truck all dirty and stanky and ride on down there right now and sprise'em. Just pass out in the truck til I come to in the moanin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I would like to have gone but too much going right now.



I really can't afford the time either but will go for a few hours to put eyeballs on some people I've never met.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Don't even brang no beer, likker, or food. Just Billy off of'em.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I ought to grab Jag and jump in my truck all dirty and stanky and ride on down there right now and sprise'em. Just pass out in the truck til I come to in the moanin.



Had a similar thought.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I really can't afford the time either but will go for a few hours to put eyeballs on some people I've never met.




Same here actually, just got too much that aint finished. Too many irons in the fire.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Had a similar thought.



Wouldn't be my first rodeo doing something like that.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)

We got deliveries coming tomorrow set up weeks ago, got to be here.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)

I’ll try and make the next one


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> We got deliveries coming tomorrow set up weeks ago, got to be here.




Sometimes the timing is just off. Some of these gatherings the dates were changed so many times to try to accommodate several groups, but it's just impossible to find a date that everyone can make.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Sounds like Sunday could get rough.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

To be honest, I'm not 100% sure if I'm going down tomorrow. Going to see how I feel tomorrow.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)

Transmission going out on our washer. I’m thinking repair, then remember I rebuilt the dryer about 3 ears ago. Their 12 years old.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Transmission going out on our washer. I’m thinking repair, then remember I rebuilt the dryer about 3 ears ago. Their 12 years old.




You got your $$$ worth.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 12, 2019)

Evening everybody, I thought to myself today heck if I went to the gathering I would feel like the odd man out, not knowing anybody. I’m really not a drinker, but I can hold my own in the grocery dept !!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)

Just think of them as the entertainment committee.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 12, 2019)

No cousins on Live PD, calling it a night fellas


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 12, 2019)

Ruger,Chief,Gobblin
That house was built in 1870 and I have worked vacations,nights and weekends for the last 16 years.Everyone that lived in the area was thankful I bought and rebuilt the house.
A little side story.When I started replacing beams and floors I would flip a coin to see if
I stopped or continued.Every time that quarter was flipped it landed on heads.,which meant I continued rebuilding.The folks that bought it was just as excited to own it as I was.Except
I put the bones back in the house.This project was on my bucket list.


----------



## Crakajak (Apr 12, 2019)

Can,t make this gathering.Have a dear friends 8oth birthday party tomorrow.
Postal,you should go if you can,they need someone to post pictures after someone says...."watch this".....They are some good folks .I don,t partake either,but feel right at home with the ones I have met.


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 12, 2019)

I wish I could have made it down to the gathering as well. It's a 3½ hour drive for me, but that I wouldn't mind if I had the time. My sister is having some kind of get together for my two  nieces tomorrow evening and I've been nominated to cook for it. I've met a few folks off the forum and everyone was stand up guys. I'd like to put names and faces with you guys as wel!. I'm going to do everything in my power to make the next gathering no matter how far it is away.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2019)

goin postal said:


> Evening everybody, I thought to myself today heck if I went to the gathering I would feel like the odd man out, not knowing anybody. I’m really not a drinker, but I can hold my own in the grocery dept !!!



I don't drink and drive and really rarely drink so you would not be the only sober one.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2019)

morning

what is the deal with crackerdave?


----------



## Batjack (Apr 13, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 13, 2019)

Good Morning Batjack, Gobblin and to the rest of the Driveler Nation.

I need to get a get a shower, some breakfast, several other things done and then do my best to head southwest to see if I might get to meet some new faces that I haven't seen before.  Hopefully the weather today might not be too bad for this gathering.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 13, 2019)

Good morning crew...hate to here that about Dave. Going start off with a haircut of what little I have left when the barber opens. Think I ride the Harley to town.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 13, 2019)

Mornin Mr Ruger. I’m bout to get a bite to eat, go and see if I can get a tractor running (I’m thinking it’s just a battery) come back get cleaned up and head to check on my grandmother.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 13, 2019)

From the sounds of it there might be a few sore noggins at the get together this morning!!!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 13, 2019)

Mowing with the tractor was kind of therapeutic when I owned an acreage.


----------



## goin postal (Apr 13, 2019)

I don’t have a thing against anybody that drinks as long as they don’t put me or the one’s I love in danger. I just don’t think I would like nursing a pounding head the next day...


----------



## cramer (Apr 13, 2019)

Morning everybuddy , 

Thanks for the coffee G
Getting in a few quiet moments before the Minnesota  Wrecking Crew wakes up
Hope CrackerD  is OK  and  I hope everyone  at the shindig is  watching where they step  this morning . 
If Quack was there  he may have planted  a few land mines


----------



## cramer (Apr 13, 2019)

I bet they're  having a good time


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2019)

Live from work!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I don't drink and drive and really rarely drink so you would not be the only sober one.


I'd drink your share,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2019)

Morning fellows!
Sorry to hear about CrackerDave, something don’t sound right about that post of Quacks.

Just for the record at these gatherings, it’s not just a bunch of drunks. Mostly, just a bunch of us getting to know one another face to face and camping in a private situation with no quiet time.

Often there’s activities of some sort during the day, a lot of cooking, BBQing, etc.,

If there are fishing opportunities some indulge, riding 4 wheelers, shooting firearms, we shot skeet for hours at the KeebsMudFest, rode 4 wheelers and such for hours, even had a bog hole if you didn’t mind getting muddy and wet.

Basically camping with the people that you speak with regularly on GON and most you’ve interacted with personally in the past. Then there are the newcomers that you finally meet for the first time and interact with face to face.

Yes, many indulge in libations, but from my experience there hasn’t been any significant issues because of it. 

We’re all grown like minded folks that like to have a good time in the outdoors.

Please Don’t get the perception that it’s a drunk fest. We all watch out for one another.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2019)

Most of us have become friends through these gatherings also.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2019)

I'd love to meet some of you guys,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2019)

I’m fixin to ride over there with Jag. Planning on coming home this evening, but throwing a couple blankeys and pillows in the truck if needed. 

Might be a year before we have another one of these, got to go see my friends even if it is just for the day.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 13, 2019)

Lawd BOG  you working through the weekend?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from work!








Cmp1 said:


> I'd drink your share,,,,



I'd even buy you some of that can't get in SwampY land beer.




Jeff C. said:


> Most of us have become friends through these gatherings also.



Yep I have connected outside the gatherings with numerous members I met first at one of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2019)

Reckon Jag and I are bout to roll.

Gbro, I’ll see you later and anyone else that’s coming.

Holler later folks! 

p.s. I’ve got to go mess with Quackbro, Jag wants to give him a


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Apr 13, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon Jag and I are bout to roll.
> 
> Gbro, I’ll see you later and anyone else that’s coming.
> 
> ...


Bigox is going to be jealous


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2019)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Bigox is going to be jealous




Ain't NEVA seen a white boy jump that high . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2019)

Wishin I was fishin!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Wishin I was fishin!


Me too,,,,and definitely drankin,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Me too,,,,and definitely drankin,,,,


No one on here dranks anymore.. Sept you that is!


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> No one on here dranks anymore.. Sept you that is!


? ? ? ?,,,,yeah right,,,,looks like it's just you and me today,,,,sure wish I was at the get together,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 13, 2019)

If I get my mowing done I just might go fishing.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 13, 2019)

Waiting on a delivery crew.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Get your bike out,,,,wish I still had mine,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,yeah right,,,,looks like it's just you and me today,,,,sure wish I was at the get together,,,,


You ever seen deliverance?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Cold and ugly here today,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> You ever seen deliverance?


? ? ? ?,,,,oink oink,oink,,,,squeal,squeal,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Filmed on the Hooch?


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Or Ocmulgee,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 13, 2019)

Chattooga


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 13, 2019)

I was going to ride my bike on errands this morning but 5here was dark clouds all about.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Chattooga


I knew it was one of them,,,,


----------



## basshound72 (Apr 13, 2019)

Grilling cheekun Wang's and dranking beers. Evening my friends. Hope that all is having a great time at the gathering. Wish I could be there


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Wishin I was fishin!



H22, crakerdave and I all wet a line or two today at Champs.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> H22, crakerdave and I all wet a line or two today at Champs.


Too dain cold here,,,,I hate MI,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 13, 2019)

Enjoyed meeting you today GW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Enjoyed meeting you today GW



Pleasure was mine.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 13, 2019)

Oh and evening everyone


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 13, 2019)

Had a very enjoyable day, must have wore Lil Wy out. He slept most of the way home


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2019)

keebs we all at the gathering were thinking about you today.   Hope it went smoothly.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Had a very enjoyable day, must have wore Lil Wy out. He slept most of the way home



Doesn't he know the job of riding shotgun is to keep the driver awake and alert?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Doesn't he know the job of riding shotgun is to keep the driver awake and alert?



Apparently I’ve failed to teach him that


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> Apparently I’ve failed to teach him that



This is why they should put driver's ed back in school.



It also gets the football coach out of the Social Studies classroom.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 13, 2019)

He woke up when we hit Wrens saying he was hungry


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> H22, crakerdave and I all wet a line or two today at Champs.


Probably was some good conversation also!


----------



## Batjack (Apr 14, 2019)

Morn'n Folks.


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 14, 2019)

Morning Batjack


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 14, 2019)

Getting my pre Masters things started. Great tournament so far. Went one time on Sunday in 1978. Beautiful place. Walked and talked with Jack Nicklaus. Wonderful man. Couldn’t afford a masters hat and paid .50 cents for an emblem and sewed it on a cheap hat.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

Good morning...looks like the storms are about to start at 30184


----------



## Batjack (Apr 14, 2019)

lagrangedave said:


> Getting my pre Masters things started. Great tournament so far. Went one time on Sunday in 1978. Beautiful place. Walked and talked with Jack Nicklaus. Wonderful man. Couldn’t afford a masters hat and paid .50 cents for an emblem and sewed it on a cheap hat.


Better put a move on...just herd that they're tee'n off at 7:30 to try and beat the weather.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2019)

Batjack said:


> Better put a move on...just herd that they're tee'n off at 7:30 to try and beat the weather.



They have moved the time up from when I got back last night from the gathering.

Dog woke me up every 90 minutes wanting out last night.   Thus feel like I need more sleep.

or more coffee


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah woke up at regular work time....not my plan


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yeah woke up at regular work time....not my plan



The body sure does take over and follow the pattern even if you don't want it to.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The body sure does take over and follow the pattern even if you don't want it to.



Need a by pass switch......

Trees are starting to sway pretty good storms aren’t far.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Need a by pass switch......
> 
> Trees are starting to sway pretty good storms aren’t far.



It is pleasant outside here.  Light breeze but change is in the air.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

Yep.....very pleasant on back porch but you can feel he chill in that breeze


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2019)

Good morning folks


----------



## Batjack (Apr 14, 2019)

Few drops on the truck hood a few mins ago. Won't be long till it's here in the 30127. Gonna call my Brother in L.A. in just a bit, usually what ever they get...I get 1 to 2 hours later. Radar put it right on top of them a little while ago.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2019)

Nice out this morning, but pretty cloudy


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

We got a tiny sprinkling but it stopped and all wind right now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2019)

Got my chair and cooler on the roof!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

blood on the ground said:


> Got my chair and cooler on the roof!



Say hi to the old lady on the bicycle with a dog in the basket going by.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Mng gents,,,,you guys are about to get nailed,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)




----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

You guys missed the weather over in the weather thread last night,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

It’s 70 degrees here everyone sitting on the porch enjoying the morning, watching the storms roll in.


----------



## cramer (Apr 14, 2019)

I hope the storms  pass by everyone  with minimal  effect


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

Agreed, the rain has started here 30184.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

Discovered I was low on critical supplies. Had to make a run last night before the weather.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2019)

Preparation is everything


----------



## lagrangedave (Apr 14, 2019)

Loud in 30240 right now. I built my house to hurricane codes. We shall see.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Mornin gentlemen! 

Good Lord, Jag and I were wiped out when we got home @ about 11:15p last night.

I woke up @ 6:00 and said, “ nope, rollover and cuddle”. I’ve never seen Jag so beat up, don’t know what it was from. 

Walked out with Ric a little bit ago and next thing I know I was getting wet. Feels like it could get a little froggy as this passes through.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Discovered I was low on critical supplies. Had to make a run last night before the weather.


You forgot the good stuff,,,,JD,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Still got Bert and Bou to get out, reckon I’m going have to get the rain suit and rubber boots out.  

Starting to blow pretty good.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You forgot the good stuff,,,,JD,,,,



I’m KY mountain boy and know proper bourbon is made in KY.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Had a good time seeing folks I haven’t seen in a good while yesterday and met a few for the first time. 

Quacks neighbor from Louisiana that did the crawfish boil brought over a big ice chest full still warm. Several of us pigged out on a plate or two. I brought a ziplock bag home.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I’m KY mountain boy and know proper bourbon is made in KY.


? ? ? ?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

Wish I could have went, just wasn’t possible this time. I’ll try and make the next one.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!
> 
> Good Lord, Jag and I were wiped out when we got home @ about 11:15p last night.
> 
> ...



I bet you were, Lil Wy slept part of the way home. I was pretty wiped out myself, went to bed a little early last night


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> You guys missed the weather over in the weather thread last night,,,,



since it went poof, I am guess it got stormy.

lDid you save it?




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gentlemen!
> 
> Good Lord, Jag and I were wiped out when we got home @ about 11:15p last night.
> 
> ...



Can't imagine why Jag was so tired.     could have been


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> I bet you were, Lil Wy slept part of the way home. I was pretty wiped out myself, went to bed a little early last night



I really don’t understand why I was so wiped out, I didn’t do anything but kick back and relax. Only drank 3 beers and a couple bottled waters, ate good, and shot the bull with folks! 

And like I said, I’ve never seen Jag like that. He was complaining about his eyes burning, and his legs hurting all the way home almost. 

Thought maybe he got some of the crawfish seasoning in his eyes, but he was adamant and said he never touched his face with his hands after eating them . I made him, and watched him wash his hands with soap in the outdoor kitchen after we ate them.

Ain’t got a clue about his legs hurting, he could barely walk when we got out of the truck at the house last night. He said they are ok today though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> since it went poof, I am guess it got stormy.
> 
> lDid you save it?
> 
> ...



Maybe!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Maybe it was just 1 leg hurting.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Bet Dialer and Gt90 packed up early this morning. Wouldn’t want Dialers ride home today. Maybe packed up and got out early, but who knows.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Pretty good steady rain here, not an outright downpour gully washer, but a lot of slanted rain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Just as I typed that it picked up to a frog strangler. I actually heard one sounding off.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Gobbleinbro, did the chicks cooperate?


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

The new washer and dryer have see through doors. As lousy as these reality TV shows are I’m thinking their going to give the flatscreen a run for its money.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet Dialer and Gt90 packed up early this morning. Wouldn’t want Dialers ride home today. Maybe packed up and got out early, but who knows.



Hope Dialer had a rain suit in the saddle bags.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> since it went poof, I am guess it got stormy.
> 
> lDid you save it?
> 
> ...


Thunder and lightnin,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Gobbleinbro, did the chicks cooperate?



Same behavior as has been happening.   I got home just before 8.   Now when putting them in the coop they all except one settled down and did not try to come back out.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

I wouldn’t want to be on a bike in this wind and it wet.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet Dialer and Gt90 packed up early this morning. Wouldn’t want Dialers ride home today. Maybe packed up and got out early, but who knows.



Definitely wouldn't want that ride on a bike today, rain suit or not.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hope Dialer had a rain suit in the saddle bags.






Ruger#3 said:


> I wouldn’t want to be on a bike in this wind and it wet.



*X2*


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Hmmmm.....stupid phone won't connect to my wifi for some reason. I knew I shouldn't have GON over to the MON. Phone don't know where it is now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Wybro, thanks for that sauce.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmmm.....stupid phone won't connect to my wifi for some reason. I knew I shouldn't have GON over to the MON. Phone don't know where it is now.




Your IT guy would tell you to power down and restart.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> I really don’t understand why I was so wiped out, I didn’t do anything but kick back and relax. Only drank 3 beers and a couple bottled waters, ate good, and shot the bull with folks!
> 
> And like I said, I’ve never seen Jag like that. He was complaining about his eyes burning, and his legs hurting all the way home almost.
> 
> ...



He didn't jump over anyones head yesterday did he


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2019)

You're welcome, wish I would have brought more for everyone


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I wouldn’t want to be on a bike in this wind and it wet.


I was on my 750,riding hands free,huge gust of wind broadsided me,,,,scared the daylights out of me,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

I’d ridden a lot but took Harley Wings safety course, glad I did.

https://www.harley-davidson.com/us/en/learn-to-ride/new-rider.html


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> I was on my 750,riding hands free,huge gust of wind broadsided me,,,,scared the daylights out of me,,,,



The pucker factor comes in handy at times like that.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2019)

Rotation SW of Thomaston.   Potential spinney thing on the ground.   TV channel 46.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> The pucker factor comes in handy at times like that.


I had a Vetter on it and it actually made it worse,,,,I was doing about 75 with the cruise on,,,,on 75,,,,


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

I see bikes on my commute. Folks doing everything right trying save a few bucks. Others, mostly crotch rockets, being idiots, riding high speed, between lanes and weaving through traffic.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

It’s over for us, sky is turning blue, nonevent.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> I see bikes on my commute. Folks doing everything right trying save a few bucks. Others, mostly crotch rockets, being idiots, riding high speed, between lanes and weaving through traffic.


Riders these days are nuts,,,,wasn't like this when I rode,,,,


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2019)

Cmp1 said:


> Riders these days are nuts,,,,wasn't like this when I rode,,,,




I'm sure it wasn't much different. Just wasn't as many on the roads and they were no where as fast


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

Wycliff said:


> I'm sure it wasn't much different. Just wasn't as many on the roads and they were no where as fast



Back in my high school days there was big hill, 1/4 mile, behind our zoo. Dirt bikes climbed it all the time.
Guy rode up with his G/F and watched. Got her off the back and took off up the hill on a Kawasaki cruiser. He ran out of torque about 100 ft short of the top. Tried to turn it around, bike ended up rolling over multiple times coming down the hill.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 14, 2019)

Jeff C. said:


> Bet Dialer and Gt90 packed up early this morning. Wouldn’t want Dialers ride home today. Maybe packed up and got out early, but who knows.


We left at 9:30. Gt90 and Dialer were right behind us. Rain didn't really start till we got home at 11:30.  Great time as always. Glad I got to meet some new folks and visit with some old friends.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 14, 2019)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> We left at 9:30. Gt90 and Dialer were right behind us. Rain didn't really start till we got home at 11:30.  Great time as always. Glad I got to meet some new folks and visit with some old friends.




It was a pleasure meeting the TUTU's


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

Ruger#3 said:


> Back in my high school days there was big hill, 1/4 mile, behind our zoo. Dirt bikes climbed it all the time.
> Guy rode up with his G/F and watched. Got her off the back and took off up the hill on a Kawasaki cruiser. He ran out of torque about 100 ft short of the top. Tried to turn it around, bike ended up rolling over multiple times coming down the hill.


Same thing happened to me on my Honda 350,,,,bruised 2 ribs,,,,bike too heavy,,,,it slid down the hill after the bars hit my ribs,,,,only accident,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 14, 2019)

I didn't have my Elsinore at the time,,,,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

Dang, I didn't make it home 'til 3am . .  I got lost again..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I didn't make it home 'til 3am . .  I got lost again..



Toured thru Wathern again?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Toured thru Wathern again?



I don't think so, I just rode round n round 40 acres .  Just had the wife's MB detailed, not so much now . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang, I didn't make it home 'til 3am . .  I got lost again..




When I pulled out of the driveway last night that RV park looked like a town all lit up. Them folks were partying too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Also, there was a dude from the RV Park standing all the way out to the edge of the road surfing the net or texting last night. Probably had to find the sweet spot for service out in the MON.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Just celebrated Lil Everett's 3rd Birthday  dinosaur theme. That boy is plumb crazy about dinosaurs right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2019)

Birthday is actually tomorrow. Tax deadline......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

Maaaaan, the wind is BLOWING here,..


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 14, 2019)

It quit raining here hours ago. Suddenly, one isolated storm, came down like a cow on a flat rock for about 5-10 minutes. Literally could not see my yard. Sunshine now again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2019)

Somebody go to You Tube and post "Allison Young"  Crazy, she's awesome


----------

